# POST PICS of YOUR SLOUCHY FLOOPY USED BIRKINS



## vreelandia

Who as the luck to have already a birkin with this look?!?!? floopy, slouchy, used, "avec patine"...
POST PICS, 
I´m working hard to made all from my collection to look like this...



P.S- Thanks jaegerlehomme for the advise, it´s WORKING!!!! anyway still have to use them a lot , be very unawared, and who knows robbed...lol oh god, no please, just kidding!


----------



## Minnie

O this is good. I don't have any but I would love to see this!!


----------



## hennaria

will post pics of my floppy used up, stretched orange birkin later....okay, now this sounds dirty already...


----------



## vreelandia

can´t wait!



hennaria said:


> will post pics of my floppy used up, stretched orange birkin later....okay, now this sounds dirty already...


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

i would love to see some pics...


----------



## S'Mom

YES!!!!!!   This is what I'm looking for in a black Box Birkin if I should ever be so lucky to find one.......one that's been around the block a few times and well-loved!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

I would love to see vintage bags - is there a thread for that?  or would this be it??


----------



## hennaria

okay here she is....mrs FLOPPY orange togo birkin 40 including free batwinging
and NO I dont mistreat her, she just likes to chill, compared to her other compagnons...

(okay, to be honest: she is a slut and loves to show it off as well, but shhhhhhh haha)



(sorry for my outfit!)


----------



## vreelandia

You don´t have to apologise for the outfit, actually I love to use navy stripes T-shirts or tank tops with my red one. It´s a shame you took with the cell, the colors:S, anyway, she´s still a bit new like mine...not used one like poor mrs.lohan loool, but it´s on the right way to become even moreeeeeeeeeee slouchy, and yeah oranges they are such a show off sluties




hennaria said:


> okay here she is....mrs FLOPPY orange togo birkin 40 including free batwinging
> and NO I dont mistreat her, she just likes to chill, compared to her other compagnons...
> 
> (okay, to be honest: she is a slut and loves to show it off as well, but shhhhhhh haha)
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for my outfit!)


----------



## hennaria

vreelandia said:


> You don´t have to apologise for the outfit, actually I love to use navy stripes T-shirts or tank tops with my red one. It´s a shame you took with the cell, the colors:S, anyway, she´s still a bit new like mine...not used one like poor mrs.lohan loool, but it´s on the right way to become even moreeeeeeeeeee slouchy, and yeah oranges they are such a show off sluties



dude, I am working on it! 
now show pics of you with yours! we are birkin borthers-we have twins, I just realized that!

yeah for orange togo 40 cm!


----------



## ardneish

hennaria said:


> okay here she is....mrs FLOPPY orange togo birkin 40 including free batwinging
> and NO I dont mistreat her, she just likes to chill, compared to her other compagnons...
> 
> (okay, to be honest: she is a slut and loves to show it off as well, but shhhhhhh haha)
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for my outfit!)


 


You are very attractive
oh and the bag is too!

he he


----------



## hennaria

ardneish said:


> You are very attractive
> oh and the bag is too!
> 
> he he



thanks a ton, you make me blush...

and my birkin? naaaa, she never blushes...she knows she has the attention anyways...

hee hee


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

ardneish said:


> You are very attractive
> oh and the bag is too!
> 
> he he


 

suki suki
lol
*hennaria* try to take pics w/ a cam the colors will show up much better that i can really drool although i am already 

loving the batwings


----------



## vreelandia

hennaria I found this of my gold one, but it still need a lot of work on it... It was open that´s why looks a bit more like we LIKE


----------



## Haute Couturess

sorry i don't have one...but i love the title lOL!


----------



## vreelandia

My broken English + my creativity makes make/create titles like this!


Haute Couturess said:


> sorry i don't have one...but i love the title lOL!


----------



## seton

hennaria said:


> okay here she is....mrs FLOPPY orange togo birkin 40 including free batwinging
> and NO I dont mistreat her, she just likes to chill, compared to her other compagnons...
> )



youre HOT!

so is the bag


----------



## H&H

*Hennaria*, love your orange slouchy birkin and ofcourse you too.

here is a pic of my gold togo birkin, sitting at the lawn on 4th of July


----------



## Grands Fonds

Oh dear.  My bags are all really uptight!


----------



## H&H

I like both looks.


----------



## [vogue]

V: Maybe you can try holding it by the handles and swing them round and round!! Hehe, just kidding.


----------



## Coldplaylover

My orange 40 Togo isn't slouching yet !


----------



## Nola

I luurve used Birkins!


----------



## vreelandia

And you want it to be?? How often do you use it? what do you carry inside of it?!?


Coldplaylover said:


> My orange 40 Togo isn't slouching yet !


----------



## Rockerchic

I want a lived in, cool, floopy Birkin in the worst way. Come to Rocker!


----------



## vreelandia

Join the club!!!


Rockerchic said:


> I want a lived in, cool, floopy Birkin in the worst way. Come to Rocker!


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

hennaria said:


> okay here she is....mrs FLOPPY orange togo birkin 40 including free batwinging
> and NO I dont mistreat her, she just likes to chill, compared to her other compagnons...
> 
> (okay, to be honest: *she is a slut and loves to show it off as well*, but shhhhhhh haha)
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for my outfit!)


 
okey dokey, you talkin' about the bag or uhmmm someone else?


----------



## vreelandia

the Queen


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

vreelandia said:


> the Queen


 
i *love* _love_ love*love*_ love_ the slouchy look....
ok im weird because it just makes me gitty inside


----------



## pazt

here's me and my 35 black chevre birkin :







i do like them slouchy!


----------



## vreelandia

cool, thanks for sharing!!



pazt said:


> here's me and my 35 black chevre birkin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do like them slouchy!


----------



## Hummingbird

My birkin just got back from spa treatment at NYC.  It looks like new on corners, handles, etc, but it is much softer!  So send it to spa if you want floopy - it NEVER did this before spa - it was mou - but not falling down dead!
Here it is after spa - filled with normal stuff and empty -


----------



## toonie

Hummingbird. I love your Blue Jean So nice and floopy!I did not know that Birkins were made mou.


----------



## Hummingbird

toonie said:


> Hummingbird. I love your Blue Jean So nice and floopy!I did not know that Birkins were made mou.


 
Ut oh, what does made mou mean?  If it is some special construction, then I don't think that it is mou. I use that word to mean slouchy, not rigid.  My bolides seem from the outside to be constructed the same, but one is very mou, and the other is very rigid.  The first one is clemence, the rigid one is chevre.  I thought it was the leather that made the difference.

Any how, my birkin is now like new and very slouchy floopy fall over when empty.


----------



## S'Mom

BEAUTIFUL floopy Blue Jean!!!!!   LOVE IT!!!!

(Everyone should have ONE sqwooshy Birkin.......LOL!!!)


----------



## wongnumber

Hummingbird said:


> My birkin just got back from spa treatment at NYC.  It looks like new on corners, handles, etc, but it is much softer!  So send it to spa if you want floopy - it NEVER did this before spa - it was mou - but not falling down dead!
> Here it is after spa - filled with normal stuff and empty -




LOL h-bird. I often feel like that floopy birkin after a spa treatment. 

PS That is one beautiful BJ Birkin.


----------



## Hummingbird

wongnumber said:


> LOL h-bird. I often feel like that floopy birkin after a spa treatment.
> 
> PS That is one beautiful BJ Birkin.


 
Thank you, Wrongnumber.  I'm growing fonder of it.  They really cleaned this up.  I was amazed when I saw it.  The corners, handles, everything like new [but floopy].

On the other hand, I sent away another piece at the same time and it looked like it was never touched by a cleanup anything.  ??


----------



## edsbgrl

Love these pics!  I think well loved Birkins are just as gorgeous as new ones!


----------



## Hummingbird

I don't think in the pics that the black chevre birkin or the white birkin look floopy slouchy but they look unbuttoned and batwingy.  If the belts were secured, even with the top open and tucked in, they would look like new.


----------



## katieann123

Just curious, how much does it cost for the spa treatment? My 35cm clemence could use it... TIA!


----------



## vreelandia

thanks for sharing! GORGEOUS birkin



Hummingbird said:


> My birkin just got back from spa treatment at NYC. It looks like new on corners, handles, etc, but it is much softer! So send it to spa if you want floopy - it NEVER did this before spa - it was mou - but not falling down dead!
> Here it is after spa - filled with normal stuff and empty -


----------



## Hummingbird

katieann123 said:


> Just curious, how much does it cost for the spa treatment? My 35cm clemence could use it... TIA!


 
*Katieann* - The spa treatment for this bag cost $100. They cleaned the whole bag, retouched the color on the corners, entirely removed old wax edge on handles and replaced.   A vintage lizard kelly got the lizard skin treatment [?] and tiny restitching all around the front flap, and cleaning of the inside - $150.
I sent in another clemence bag and asked for cleaning and it came back looking the same - not clean - and they charged me $50.
I would suggest being VERY specific about what you want done, either on the form your SA is filling out, or in the letter you send to the shop in NYC with your bag.  I had not been specific on the bag that was not cleaned, but very specific on the bj birkin and vintage lizard.

*vreelandia* - thank you!


----------



## birkingal

H'bird, thank you for the tips. I sent two vintage bags once and never knew I had to be specific in my request for the spa treatment. 9 months later (yes, I kid you not!), they looked the same. Not a whit of difference to my dismay.


----------



## vreelandia

HELLO HELLO!! Where are your floopy, used, full of patina birkins?!? I just found this picture here at the Forum! In order to have fLOOPyyyyyyyyyyyyyy birkins we should alwayssssss have our babies full and heavy like this:


----------



## Rockerchic

I just bought a graphite clemence and from word go it is floopy so I guess some may even been born that way! She'll be arriving early next week and I'll be sure to post a picture.
H'bird love the floop on your bj!
I'm with S'Mom. Everyone needs atleast one floopy birkin. It's really a must!


----------



## Grill

Hi there!  I'm loving all these pics and talk of  "floopy" Birkins!  I think that Floopy is definitely a cuter word to use when describing the stance of a beloved used Birkin than "floppy"!    I wanted to say that Hummingbird got a great deal when she sent her baby the spa!  I recently paid 131 Euros for my 30cm togo birkin to be serviced at FSH Paris.  I'm slightly more nervous about carrying my lighter bags than the darker shades so it's good to see the wonders they can do with blue jean!


----------



## vreelandia

Can´t wait to see!!!



Rockerchic said:


> I just bought a graphite clemence and from word go it is floopy so I guess some may even been born that way! She'll be arriving early next week and I'll be sure to post a picture.
> H'bird love the floop on your bj!
> I'm with S'Mom. Everyone needs atleast one floopy birkin. It's really a must!


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Here's a very floopy Birkin, in Togo surprisingly.  It's just floopy Togo, I guess!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

CynthiaNYC said:


> Here's a very floopy Birkin, in Togo surprisingly. It's just floopy Togo, I guess!


i LOVE IT


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Dang drunk Birkin!  I told it not to drink so much last night!  LOL


----------



## catabie

my slouchy floopy 40 etoupe baby... that poor thing can barely stand on its own if empty.


----------



## ValleyO

catabie, I've been hoping that you'd post pics of your lovely etoupe 40! She's a beauty!


----------



## ValleyO

CynthiaNYC said:


> Here's a very floopy Birkin, in Togo surprisingly. It's just floopy Togo, I guess!


 
Cyn, what color/leather combo is this? I absolutely _must _know- it's gorgeous!


----------



## CynthiaNYC

ValleyOppressed, it's Togo in Havanne.   It behaves a lot more like Clemence, though; it's definitely the slouchiest togo I have ever seen.  Musta been a lazy cow, that one.  LOL!

Catabie, I think I'm in love with your Etoupe "floopy"!  For some reason the floop makes etoupe so much more casual (hee hee that rhymed sort of!).


----------



## mimi

Wow, I really  this thread.  Now i'm less afraid to use my Birkin, because I think they are more beautiful floopy!

The floopy birkin shape looks abstract, more complex, and full of life.  They look like the have a lot of stories to tell!  I used to think they looked best structured and in their normal, rigid shape.  Not anymore!

EDIT: Just looked over the thread yet again...I think the Birkin has ruined me for any other handbag...


----------



## vreelandia

LOVE IT!!!!!!! What a perfect color
Thanks for sharing...


catabie said:


> my slouchy floopy 40 etoupe baby... that poor thing can barely stand on its own if empty.


----------



## S'Mom

I'm LOVING this thread!!!!   My Black 30cm Clemence is kinda floopy but not as much as I'd like actually.  I think the smaller sizes don't floop as well as the larger.......


----------



## vreelandia

I agree, but everything is possible... MAKE IT HAPPEN, and show us!!!



S'Mom said:


> I'm LOVING this thread!!!! My Black 30cm Clemence is kinda floopy but not as much as I'd like actually. I think the smaller sizes don't floop as well as the larger.......


----------



## vreelandia

Floopy lovers... I was doing "research" and I found this at the Asian women & their birkins thread...
Love them, the only thing weird are the handles...too long
But that HAC, want it, and
Also love & want the furs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hehe,
ENJOY


----------



## Julide

did she special order those handles? I have not seen that before!


----------



## my peko

vreelandia said:


> Floopy lovers... I was doing "research" and I found this at the Asian women & their birkins thread...
> Love them, the only thing weird are the handles...too long
> But that HAC, want it, and
> Also love & want the furs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hehe,
> ENJOY


 
Does anyone remember if these belong to the male makeup artisit Zing?


----------



## hennaria

as far as I know, the birkin was available for special offer with long handles as well in asia.


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

I like the long-handled Birkin.


----------



## catabie

those long handle birkins that HK stars have were SO .  i read it somewhere that the makeup artist Zing in HK SO them for his clients.


----------



## Fishfood

OMG if long handles were available in the states I'd be the first silly gal in the doors everyday waiting for one to come in!! LoL


----------



## vreelandia

oH IT´S SO, anyway I don´t like it, just love the colours and the slouchyness of them!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Here's my brand spanking new clemence graphite with ph...already floopy and poised to get even floopier!


----------



## vreelandia

congrats on your new bag



Rockerchic said:


> Here's my brand spanking new clemence graphite with ph...already floopy and poised to get even floopier!


----------



## puteribelibelah

This is my Birkin's maiden post in the H Forum. So we're pretty nervous :s Anyway, here she is in all her floopy-glory! Specs: 40/Togo/BJ/PH


----------



## ValleyO

^^Absolutely stunning- that is one gorgeous floopy Birkin!


----------



## duna

Here's my slouchy floopy 35 Swift Birkin!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

vreelandia said:


> congrats on your new bag


 
great bag!! is it your first birkin???? i'm jealos, i'm getting my first soon - 30cm vermillion swift - so excited!! (althoughit won't be floopy!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

just wanted to say what a great thread - i found the photo of Jane Birkin with that black box birkin the other day, and first of all i was like -ooh, that birkin is a bit lived in - but now i have really changed my opinion and its a great look.


----------



## vreelandia

beautiful!!!



duna said:


> Here's my slouchy floopy 35 Swift Birkin!


----------



## birkin boy

*I love the bags, I wish mys was that slouchy floopy plz keep the pictures coming!*


----------



## Haute Couturess

yum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Nice Floopys!!


----------



## icechick

Here's my super floopy graphite 35cm clemence and since it's Rocker's Floopy's identical twin, we quickly named her Floocy   Sorry about the bad lighting though.

By the way, love all the pics so please keep them coming


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Even more gorgeous now that she's totally Flooped and Flooced!


----------



## icechick

Thanks Cynthia  I absolutely adore her!!  

Your avatar is sort of scaring me though :s


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Whew, I can sure see why!  She's even more gorgeous than Daniel!  LOL


----------



## icechick

Ohhh... so we got a name already


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Hehhe, I don't waste time.  I got the name within three minutes of seeing him.  He answered the phone when I called someone back the other day and I swear I got floopy myself for a minute there!


----------



## jennifleur

Oh, yes!
There's nothing like the floopiness of a squishy Birkin!!!
My Potiron togo Birkin is nice and floopy and slouchy. Pretty much like the one above in Hautecouturess' post. (By the way... O.M.G. That Birkin is TOTALLY TDF!!!!) I just love her that way!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

There's something about that Blue Jean one! Nice.


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous pictures, thank you everyone for posting!


----------



## AuthenticLux

These photos are great! Love them!!!


----------



## puteribelibelah

Thank you, Valley Oppressed & Haute Couturess.  It means a lot coming from the veteran H TPF'ers.


----------



## Rockerchic

Icechic! congrats girl!! we must get the twins together for a play date! ...also love the lucky elephant cadena...I think I may need to get one in palladium now. Mine is gold and I don't allow floopy to wear it since she has palladium. Now that she sees Floocy with one, she  is just sooooo jealous!


----------



## toonie

This is a fun thread,I need a floopy Birkin!I am enjoying all the fab pics!


----------



## vreelandia

TDF



CynthiaNYC said:


> Even more gorgeous now that she's totally Flooped and Flooced!


----------



## Haute Couturess

omg, there are so many ladies that have been here way longer than me.  i've only been here like 8 months! but whatever it was i said, i am glad it helped you!


----------



## foxie-pooh

This brand new potiron is not even used and it's already floopy on the bottom...I wonder if the more recent clemence is floopier than the older clemence






Now compare it to the marron fonce fjord


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

f-p, I know this is a thread about floopy Birkins, but I have to say I love your Lindy!!


----------



## emila

duna said:


> Here's my slouchy floopy 35 Swift Birkin!




Im in love!!! *Beautiful* birkin *duna*


----------



## vreelandia

Looooooooove them




foxie-pooh said:


> This brand new potiron is not even used and it's already floopy on the bottom...I wonder if the more recent clemence is floopier than the older clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now compare it to the marron fonce fjord


----------



## vreelandia

Where are your used floopy and slouchy birkins?!?!?!?


----------



## transcendent1

pazt said:


> here's me and my 35 black chevre birkin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do like them slouchy!


 
Are those shoes Alaia?


----------



## Royal

Hummingbird said:


>



Wow, that is some serious flop.  Love it!  My BJ is getting a bit that way, but it hasn't quite taken a bow yet.


----------



## Royal

I love this one too!  There's something lovely about a well-worn bag, especially when it still looks fabulous, flop and all!  I have a very old red birkin that's so floppy, I use it for storage in my room!  Maybe I need to dust off the old girl and take her out for a spin!


----------



## vreelandia

Can we see a picture of that red beauty , PLEASSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Royal said:


> I love this one too! There's something lovely about a well-worn bag, especially when it still looks fabulous, flop and all! I have a very old red birkin that's so floppy, I use it for storage in my room! Maybe I need to dust off the old girl and take her out for a spin!


----------



## excentric920

i heart the floppiness!


----------



## vreelandia

WELCOME, then!



excentric920 said:


> i heart the floppiness!


----------



## doubtfulguest

I've been fighting the Hermes bug, but this thread has ruined it for me. The structure of the bags wasn't really exciting me. After seeing how one can wear in, I'm going to be on the lookout!


----------



## TammyD

Never liked floppy Birkins, until you girls convinced me otherwise with your gorgeous sloucy beauties!!!


----------



## Royal

vreelandia said:


> Can we see a picture of that red beauty , PLEASSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



It'll take a bit to unload everything in it, but I'll work on it!


----------



## vreelandia

Can´t wait!!!!!!



Royal said:


> It'll take a bit to unload everything in it, but I'll work on it!


----------



## transcendent1

Royal said:


> I love this one too! There's something lovely about a well-worn bag, especially when it still looks fabulous, flop and all! I have a very old red birkin that's so floppy, I use it for storage in my room! Maybe I need to dust off the old girl and take her out for a spin!


 

OMG  How long have you used this Birkin? It's such an ideal look.

Would love to see the RED RED RED RED!


----------



## galex101404

Royal said:


> It'll take a bit to unload everything in it, but I'll work on it!



I can not wait to see the red!!  i check back here everyday to see if it is posted yet!! lol


----------



## vreelandia

me toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


galex101404 said:


> I can not wait to see the red!!  i check back here everyday to see if it is posted yet!! lol


----------



## Hermes Only

*ICE CHICK:* ^^^That's one *GRAPHI-GORGEOUS* bag!! I  FLOPPY-NESS of it.^^^


----------



## Drew'sgirl

Here is a picture of my beautiful slouchy Birkin that I just purchased from the lovely Sandiaexhange.  Indoors it appears much darker, but when you get her out in the light she is a brilliant blue.  And the beautiful gold hardware just shines like new money.  I love the way the "Hermes Paris Made in France" is kind of an antique gold color.  That's kind of hard to see in these pictures but it's kind of a brownish gold.  I'm afraid I'm hooked.  I had said "I just want one", but no, that's not going to happen.  Now I'm thinking 30cm gold with gold......well, some day.  But for now, I can carry everything including the kitchen sink in this beautiful 40cm!  Sorry about the shadow of the porch rail.  It's late in the day here in North Carolina and that's the only way I could get a shot with sunshine.


----------



## rainrowan

This orange birkin above is lovely... can anyone tell me what size it is? They all look like they could be travel bags.


----------



## vreelandia

I loveeeeeeeeeeee your birkin!!!!
It´s TDF,
did you said new money??? To me it´s all about OLD MONEY, and good taste.......
It´s soooooooooooo CHIC, 
How old is it?
Can we see a pic in action??? PLESASEEEEEEEEEE


Drew'sgirl said:


> Here is a picture of my beautiful slouchy Birkin that I just purchased from the lovely Sandiaexhange. Indoors it appears much darker, but when you get her out in the light she is a brilliant blue. And the beautiful gold hardware just shines like new money. I love the way the "Hermes Paris Made in France" is kind of an antique gold color. That's kind of hard to see in these pictures but it's kind of a brownish gold. I'm afraid I'm hooked. I had said "I just want one", but no, that's not going to happen. Now I'm thinking 30cm gold with gold......well, some day. But for now, I can carry everything including the kitchen sink in this beautiful 40cm! Sorry about the shadow of the porch rail. It's late in the day here in North Carolina and that's the only way I could get a shot with sunshine.


----------



## Drew'sgirl

"I loveeeeeeeeeeee your birkin!!!!
It´s TDF,
did you said new money??? To me it´s all about OLD MONEY, and good taste.......
It´s soooooooooooo CHIC, 
How old is it?
Can we see a pic in action??? PLESASEEEEEEEEEE





 	"


Thanks for your compliment.  I just received it Friday.  I haven't had a chance to photograph it "in action" yet, but as soon as I do I will post it here, and in the "your birkin in action" thread.  When I purchased it I had no idea it would be so slouchy, but I love that look.  I am already looking forward to my next birkin.  But first I have to pay off the credit card I put this one on!  Groan!!!


----------



## vreelandia

I want to see that REDy...... How long more?!?!?


Royal said:


> It'll take a bit to unload everything in it, but I'll work on it!


----------



## vreelandia

how old is it?!? 





Drew'sgirl said:


> "I loveeeeeeeeeeee your birkin!!!!
> It´s TDF,
> did you said new money??? To me it´s all about OLD MONEY, and good taste.......
> It´s soooooooooooo CHIC,
> How old is it?
> Can we see a pic in action??? PLESASEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> Thanks for your compliment. I just received it Friday. I haven't had a chance to photograph it "in action" yet, but as soon as I do I will post it here, and in the "your birkin in action" thread. When I purchased it I had no idea it would be so slouchy, but I love that look. I am already looking forward to my next birkin. But first I have to pay off the credit card I put this one on! Groan!!!


----------



## vreelandia

Ohhhhhhh but we have to have a pic in action here, as well...





Drew'sgirl said:


> "I loveeeeeeeeeeee your birkin!!!!
> It´s TDF,
> did you said new money??? To me it´s all about OLD MONEY, and good taste.......
> It´s soooooooooooo CHIC,
> How old is it?
> Can we see a pic in action??? PLESASEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> Thanks for your compliment. I just received it Friday. I haven't had a chance to photograph it "in action" yet, but as soon as I do I will post it here, and in the "your birkin in action" thread. When I purchased it I had no idea it would be so slouchy, but I love that look. I am already looking forward to my next birkin. But first I have to pay off the credit card I put this one on! Groan!!!


----------



## Drew'sgirl

Oke Dokey!  I'll doll up and take a few snaps! Ha Ha!


----------



## vreelandia

can´t wait...
but how old is your gorgeous bag?!?!



Drew'sgirl said:


> Oke Dokey! I'll doll up and take a few snaps! Ha Ha!


----------



## WingNut

Thank you all for showing your wonderful floopy birkins!


----------



## Drew'sgirl

The yearstamp is B.  Whatever that means.  Let me work it out - 1998.  Wow, vintage!  Ha, just kidding.  I'm having trouble taking a decent picture.  I'll have to wait until I get to my sister's house and let her take it.  Sorry.  I'll post as soon as I can.


----------



## vreelandia

I was noticing how they get bigger/larger with the time and usage, besides floopy, my black is the same...


Drew'sgirl said:


> Here is a picture of my beautiful slouchy Birkin that I just purchased from the lovely Sandiaexhange. Indoors it appears much darker, but when you get her out in the light she is a brilliant blue. And the beautiful gold hardware just shines like new money. I love the way the "Hermes Paris Made in France" is kind of an antique gold color. That's kind of hard to see in these pictures but it's kind of a brownish gold. I'm afraid I'm hooked. I had said "I just want one", but no, that's not going to happen. Now I'm thinking 30cm gold with gold......well, some day. But for now, I can carry everything including the kitchen sink in this beautiful 40cm! Sorry about the shadow of the porch rail. It's late in the day here in North Carolina and that's the only way I could get a shot with sunshine.


----------



## Drew'sgirl

OK, here she is!  My sister took these pictures for me.  As you can see, I'm very happy to be carrying this beautiful bag.  Dark blue with gold has long been one of my dream combinations.  I can't believe I finally took the plunge.  I hope you like the pictures.  Thanks for your interest!


----------



## vreelandia

Love the pics!!!!
Thanks for sharing!
enjoy your new floopy bag



Drew'sgirl said:


> OK, here she is! My sister took these pictures for me. As you can see, I'm very happy to be carrying this beautiful bag. Dark blue with gold has long been one of my dream combinations. I can't believe I finally took the plunge. I hope you like the pictures. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Drew'sgirl

Your welcome Vreelandia.  Is that you in the picture or a model?  Seriously.


----------



## anthonyinca

vreelandia said:


> I was noticing how they get bigger/larger with the time and usage, besides floopy, my black is the same...



Nice photo, bag and scarf.. stunning


----------



## BirKineSS

Vreelandia, you look fabulous and the pics looks like coming from a men's magazine


----------



## BirKineSS

Drew'sgirl said:


> OK, here she is!  My sister took these pictures for me.  As you can see, I'm very happy to be carrying this beautiful bag.  Dark blue with gold has long been one of my dream combinations.  I can't believe I finally took the plunge.  I hope you like the pictures.  Thanks for your interest!



Loved the pics *Drew's girl*. The colour and everything suits you very well and i can see you are very very happy. Very good choice, not many people have that colour and combination


----------



## Lola19

*Drew's Girl,* I must ask you, what is the name of that blue?  It is to DIE for!!! Just stunning!!  You look great with your new Birkin!!  I hate to sound like such a dork, but of all the Birkins I have seen yours is my absolute fave color!!! I have always been a sucker for blue bags and for my first Birkin (which I'm going to order soon) I wanted a shade of blue deeper than the Blue Jean. And the one you just got is perfect!  Congratulations!


----------



## Drew'sgirl

I really don't know the color's official name, unless it was referred to in the title of the listing from which I purchased it.  I assumed the name referred to the leather, but maybe she was talking about the color.  The title of the listing was :
*Authentic Hermes Birkin Dark Blue Vachette Grainee Ardenne 40 cm with Gold Hardware*

That's all I know.  But it is beautiful!  I'm very lucky to have found it!


----------



## vreelandia

Thanks ant. and birkin.


----------



## docride

How about a well used N stamped mid 1980's 32cm HAC?:shame: Great thread I want to see more photos!


----------



## icechick

transcendent1 said:


> OMG  How long have you used this Birkin? It's such an ideal look.


 
I'd been using it for 2 days when I took that pic, it just came all floopilicious out of the box 

Thanks everyone else that's commented, I think it's just perfect!


----------



## vreelandia

It is also always welcomed!!! More pics please



docride said:


> How about a well used N stamped mid 1980's 32cm HAC?:shame: Great thread I want to see more photos!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Drew's girl, Beautiful bag!


----------



## Sammyjoe

duna said:


> Here's my slouchy floopy 35 Swift Birkin!


 
I LOVE THIS BAG, IN fact, I love all of these bags, so much so, that I am now going to have my fingers crossed for a slouchy floopy birkin first then a kelly!!

Thanks to everyone for posting their bags!!! I love them all!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love Swift!!! It reminds me of barenia!!!!x


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^ Swift in gold actually has almost the same tone as barenia! Fab!


----------



## La Vanguardia

vreelandia said:


> I was noticing how they get bigger/larger with the time and usage, besides floopy, my black is the same...


 
*I love this!!! Très cool!*


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> ^^ Swift in gold actually has almost the same tone as barenia! Fab!


 
Wow thats wonderful!! Thanks!x


----------



## preppycowgirl

foxie-pooh said:


> This brand new potiron is not even used and it's already floopy on the bottom...I wonder if the more recent clemence is floopier than the older clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now compare it to the marron fonce fjord


STUNNING bags! Love 'em!! 

I want my Birkin to be floppy from the beginning...I just love floppy! 

I read an article a few years back...and the notion was that if you ordered a Birkin, it was NOT to be ordered in a floppy leather, but stiff leather, because then as it became less stiff and more floppy people would know that you had the bag for years! (i.e. wealthy/luxurious enough to throw a Birkin around...I guess) Well, the poor girl writing the article ordered a floppy Birkin only to find out that she was not tres chic and had committed a faux pas! Hopefully those days are over!!


----------



## whitebirkin

My white Clemence 30cm Birkin after a long day's work....Very, very, slouchy!!


----------



## vreelandia

cool!!!!


whitebirkin said:


> My white Clemence 30cm Birkin after a long day's work....Very, very, slouchy!!


----------



## LaBoheme

I'm drooling! LOL! 

Excellent thread!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi, Can anyone tell me how you would get a slouchy birkin? It seems the larger the size the better? Clemence is more slouchy than Togo, and so on...

Its hard enough getting a birkin, do you think its harder to get a slouchy one? 
Would I have more luck getting a used one with the slouchy factor already done?
Thanks in advance!
Sammyjoex


----------



## duna

Sammyjoe said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me how you would get a slouchy birkin? It seems the larger the size the better? Clemence is more slouchy than Togo, and so on...
> 
> Its hard enough getting a birkin, do you think its harder to get a slouchy one?
> Would I have more luck getting a used one with the slouchy factor already done?
> Thanks in advance!
> Sammyjoex


 
The bigger the size, the slouchier it will be, but obviously the leather is important: if you buy a Swift or a Clemence Birkin, it will slouch right away, while with other leathers you will have to wait longer and they won't slouch as much anyway....There appears to be quite a lot of both Swift and Clemence Birkins around at the moment, so they're not that difficult to find. HTH


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

^ whitebirkin, that is sooo  worthy!! What a beautiful bag.


----------



## whitebirkin

Kelly_Birkin said:


> ^ whitebirkin, that is sooo  worthy!! What a beautiful bag.



Thank you, *Kelly_Birkin*!! It's a 30cm, but because it slouches, it looks slightly bigger than my other white birkin in epsom of the same size.


----------



## vreelandia

And when you get one, ask jaegerlehomme about his faboulous tips to make them more slouchy... Really helps!!!
Good luck on getting one, and please keep us posted


Sammyjoe said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me how you would get a slouchy birkin? It seems the larger the size the better? Clemence is more slouchy than Togo, and so on...
> 
> Its hard enough getting a birkin, do you think its harder to get a slouchy one?
> Would I have more luck getting a used one with the slouchy factor already done?
> Thanks in advance!
> Sammyjoex


----------



## Sammyjoe

vreelandia said:


> And when you get one, ask jaegerlehomme about his faboulous tips to make them more slouchy... Really helps!!!
> Good luck on getting one, and please keep us posted


 
Thanks for that, I will defo post what I end up getting!!
xxxx


----------



## Sammyjoe

duna said:


> The bigger the size, the slouchier it will be, but obviously the leather is important: if you buy a Swift or a Clemence Birkin, it will slouch right away, while with other leathers you will have to wait longer and they won't slouch as much anyway....There appears to be quite a lot of both Swift and Clemence Birkins around at the moment, so they're not that difficult to find. HTH


 
Thanks for the response Duna, I love your bag!! Yes, Clemence would be ideal, I think I will call the SA and ask about a floopy slouchy birkin!!!


----------



## vreelandia

Slouchy Floopy Used , Perfect


----------



## gazoo

vreelandia said:


> And when you get one, ask jaegerlehomme about his faboulous tips to make them more slouchy... Really helps!!!
> Good luck on getting one, and please keep us posted


 
*Jaegerlehomme*, yoohoo!!  Please share your slouch-inducing Birkin tip!


----------



## vreelandia

he has pics, 
It´s a real guide!!!!
(hope u don´t mind I´m telling this jaeger....):shame:



gazoo said:


> *Jaegerlehomme*, yoohoo!! Please share your slouch-inducing Birkin tip!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, where is the guide? I hope he does not mind, but lots of people love slouchy floopy birkins!x


----------



## vreelandia

quite slouchy, hein?!?


----------



## vreelandia

ask him... he´s such a gentleman, I don´t think he will say no!!!


Sammyjoe said:


> Lol, where is the guide? I hope he does not mind, but lots of people love slouchy floopy birkins!x


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks, when he appears, I will ask him!x


----------



## merika

Floopy rules!!


----------



## galex101404

anyone else want to share their lovely floppy birkins??


----------



## Ozzysmom

Here is my Rouge H 35 cm Birkin in togo just hanging out at work.


----------



## Royal

vreelandia said:


> I was noticing how they get bigger/larger with the time and usage, besides floopy, my black is the same...



I notice that, too.  I have a togo BJ Birkin, and in recent months, it's become a lot more pliable and soft and squishy, as opposed to my brand spanking new black togo birkin, which so far has held it's nice, sleek shape.  We'll see how long it takes for the black to flop, since I use it all the time these days.


----------



## fromparis

Within 3 weeks, I'll be able to make the same pics with Kitty Kubilaï
I didn't ever known I 've ordered same Birkin as Jane!


----------



## vreelandia

Ozzysmom said:


> Here is my Rouge H 35 cm Birkin in togo just hanging out at work.


Beautiful!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ozzysmom

vreelandia said:


> Beautiful!!! thanks for sharing!



Thanks Vreelandia!  I love it, floopy, slouchy and all!!


----------



## galex101404

Ozzysmom said:


> Here is my Rouge H 35 cm Birkin in togo just hanging out at work.



Your bag i absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I am in love with it!!


----------



## vreelandia

Ozzysmom said:


> Thanks Vreelandia! I love it, floopy, slouchy and all!!


----------



## vreelandia

Source: 
http://www.clotinc.com/blogs/public/zing/


----------



## galex101404

vreelandia said:


> Source:
> http://www.clotinc.com/blogs/public/zing/



OMG !! i want that birkin


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Hee hee, here's the floopiest Birkin I have ever seen.  Seriously--this bag is FLOOPY with all capital letters!


----------



## Roo

Someday soon I hope to have a floppy Birkin too!


----------



## vreelandia

And PERFEXT with all capital letters too!!
Thanks for sharing...



CynthiaNYC said:


> Hee hee, here's the floopiest Birkin I have ever seen. Seriously--this bag is FLOOPY with all capital letters!


----------



## Ozzysmom

galex101404 said:


> Your bag i absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I am in love with it!!


 Thank you!!


----------



## vreelandia

not her outfit, neither makeup, of course...


----------



## Aminamina

vreelandia said:


> not her outfit, neither makeup, of course...


Oh she kicks a**!... and vise versa ? 
Here's mine. Is it slouchy enough for this thread?


----------



## vreelandia

cool
thanks for sharing
love the inside color
Keep pics coming, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


Aminamina said:


> Oh she kicks a**!... and vise versa ?
> Here's mine. Is it slouchy enough for this thread?


----------



## Nola

Aminamina said:


> Oh she kicks a**!... and vise versa ?
> Here's mine. Is it slouchy enough for this thread?


 
Love your Birkin Aminamina


----------



## Aminamina

Thanks . In a perfect world I'd love to but I am horrible*:okay:* with pictures! Looking at yours and many others makes me want to hide under my bad in shame


----------



## Ozzysmom

Aminamina said:


> Thanks . In a perfect world I'd love to but I am horrible*:okay:* with pictures! Looking at yours and many others makes me want to hide under my bad in shame




I love your bag's color combo!


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Wow, Aminamina, is that Etoupe outside?  Neat color combo!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Aminamina said:


> Oh she kicks a**!... and vise versa ?
> Here's mine. Is it slouchy enough for this thread?


 
Great colors.


----------



## ilovemylife

Aminamina said:


> Oh she kicks a**!... and vise versa ?
> Here's mine. Is it slouchy enough for this thread?



Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Aminamina

Oh... *Ozzysmom*, *CynthiaNYC*, *Kelly_Birkin* and *ilovemylife: *thank you ladies. Yes, it is in etoupe and you would have never guessed it's a combo color when the bag's closed (only clochette might give it away). It was my caprice and I'm happy it was granted at the time.


----------



## Luva Pug

Oh wow, i thought Birkins were too 'prim and proper' for my life but now i have seen all of these gorgeous _floopy birkins_ I am in love!!
They really do look amazing!!
Gorgeous everyone!!
Amina: Please let me have your birkin!! It's TDF!!


----------



## Aminamina

Luva Pug said:


> Oh wow, i thought Birkins were too 'prim and proper' for my life but now i have seen all of these gorgeous _floopy birkins_ I am in love!!
> They really do look amazing!!
> Gorgeous everyone!!
> Amina: Please let me have your birkin!! It's TDF!!


Dear Lava Pug, do you really wish me dead?! LOL, My DH will kill me if I ever part with this bag. He was initiated in the world of Hermes by this very bag. If you could only imagined the hell he had to go through in order for me to have it...Forget it. I love the bag dearly but would have ordered just a plain etoupe if I knew then about the agony of waiting. 
"Prim and proper" is definitely not about _my_ Birkin


----------



## vreelandia

Please keep more pics coming!!!!!


----------



## annayu

i love all of your floppy birkins ... will post mine soon


----------



## Encore Hermes

Now that I am photo average I can post my floppy! BTW *aminamina*, yours is fantastic sweetie
Mine is 35cm *togo,* yes, togo! Came this way, never spa-ed. I thought ox or yak but no, reassured togo. Now my fav because it is so unusual but if I had _known what traditional togo looked like when I got_ _it.....well I don't know._


----------



## vreelandia

Can´t wait!



annayu said:


> i love all of your floppy birkins ... will post mine soon


----------



## Aminamina

Encore Hermes said:


> Now that I am photo average I can post my floppy! BTW *aminamina*, yours is fantastic sweetie
> Mine is 35cm *togo,* yes, togo! Came this way, never spa-ed. I thought ox or yak but no, reassured togo. Now my fav because it is so unusual but if I had _known what traditional togo looked like when I got_ _it.....well I don't know._


Oh this thread got bumped! Thank you my loveliest Wow, you got yourself perhaps one of a kind Togo! It loks amazing Looks like it was born with these _special abilities_. It's your darling Rubber Boy now


--------->

--------->


----------



## Encore Hermes

You are too funny!!! Looking at the one pic alone of my bag, it has serpentine qualities, with the clochette tongue!!!


----------



## plum blossom

^ Wow... you're right about that!


----------



## galex101404

*Enco*r*e Hermes-* your bag is GORGEOUS!! it really is one of a kind

*Aminamina- *i love the colors!! Your bag has such a great floop!

This is my favorite thread.. thanks everyone for sharing!!


----------



## annayu

my used and abused baby


----------



## Nola

^Oh divine!!


----------



## mooks

*annayu*, what leather is yours?


----------



## vreelandia

Used, abused and beautiful. Thanks for sharing!



annayu said:


> my used and abused baby


----------



## annayu

it'a togo with very small grains... i love it



mooks said:


> *annayu*, what leather is yours?


----------



## mooks

That's interesting, so togo slouchs too?


----------



## emila

*annayu* your birkin is GORGY!!!!! what size please?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Beautiful!!!!! Lovin' the togos!!!!!


----------



## annayu

thanks!!! 35 cm



emila said:


> *annayu* your birkin is GORGY!!!!! what size please?


----------



## washington

thanks so much!  it's gorgeous...I was torn between the graphite/pink and fushia/orange....still love the latter...maybe next year!


----------



## My Serendipity

Im enjoying the slouchy pics here!  Keep posting!


----------



## kimalee

great thread!  I want one!


----------



## vreelandia

Please keep pics coming...


----------



## Aminamina

Whould be fun to see the SLOUCHY FLOPPY USED *KELLYS* in here as well, ah?


----------



## kashmira

Aminamina! What colour is it on the lining of your absolutely fabulous bag? I also would like to know what leather it is. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## vreelandia

Sure... I would love to!


Aminamina said:


> Whould be fun to see the SLOUCHY FLOPPY USED *KELLYS* in here as well, ah?


----------



## vreelandia

Keep pics coming, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## clearstatic

i second that!!!


----------



## claravi

i love all the bags in this threat!


----------



## albanne

PLease Haute Couturess / everyone tell me which Birkin the beautiful blue from Haute Couturess is (which color/leather???) I just want one !!!!!!!!!!! (on page 6)


----------



## Kallie Girl

albanne said:


> PLease Haute Couturess / everyone tell me which Birkin the beautiful blue from Haute Couturess is (which color/leather???) I just want one !!!!!!!!!!! (on page 6)


 
The owner, puteribelibelah, gives the details in post #69, page 5:
Specs: 40/Togo/BJ/PH


----------



## albanne

that's fantastic many thanks, is it still possible to get one of those?


----------



## albanne

and what does PH stand for please? thanks so so much


----------



## Kallie Girl

albanne said:


> and what does PH stand for please? thanks so so much


That's Palladium Hardware, as opposed to GH, which is Gold Hardware.


----------



## Kallie Girl

albanne said:


> that's fantastic many thanks, is it still possible to get one of those?


It's a 40 cm size which is a very large Birkin. I don't believe they are as "easy" to find as a 30 or 35, which are the most commonly seen sizes.


----------



## albanne

oh great thanks but they still so that color right blue jeans is it?


----------



## albanne

sorry that was: they still DO that color?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Palladium Hardware......sorry crosspost


----------



## Kallie Girl

albanne said:


> oh great thanks but they still so that color right blue jeans is it?


Yes, Blue Jean is a current, popular and lovely H color. Here is a thread that shows more bags in that color and just one of the yummy Blue Jean pics in the thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/blue-color-family-pics-only-100918.html


----------



## albanne

thank you so much


----------



## Bag Fetish

Yum is right!



Haute Couturess said:


> yum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

vreelandia said:


> quite slouchy, hein?!?


I love how this bag looks, 






it looks like its enjoyed and used, not stiff and unloved.


----------



## Bag Fetish

annayu said:


> my used and abused baby



Looks beautiful.


----------



## vreelandia

true





Bag Fetish said:


> Looks beautiful.


----------



## gina_b

Here you go: proof that I don't baby my bags!!  although they very rarely if ever get scuffed or scratched - it's a miracle, though, because they're real workhorses!


----------



## vreelandia

awesome, thanks for sharing!!!


gina_b said:


> Here you go: proof that I don't baby my bags!! although they very rarely if ever get scuffed or scratched - it's a miracle, though, because they're real workhorses!


----------



## plum blossom

*gina_b*, what leather is your bleu jean birkin?


----------



## gina_b

plum blossom, it's actually Turquoise in Swift.


----------



## Kallie Girl

I love this thread!! Can someone tell me if boxcalf can ever get floopy?


----------



## Kallie Girl

gina_b said:


> plum blossom, it's actually Turquoise in Swift.


 
Totally STUNNING Birkin, Gina... whoa!!!! 

It's a 35?


----------



## gina_b

Thanks, Kallie.   Yes, it's a 35!


----------



## daphne01

That Swift is so pretty....


----------



## aspenmartial

I LOVE swift Birkin!  I love Birkin 35cm in soft leather.  Of course you can use it straps open, and it opens up easily in soft leather even when straps are closed on turn key unlike in stiff leather.


----------



## Queenie

Kallie Girl said:


> I love this thread!! Can someone tell me if boxcalf can ever get floopy?


I know it can get batwings.


----------



## kristie

That Swift is soooooooooo pretty! I think I would be so paranoid carrying it though...I would freak if it's "perfectness" was scathed


----------



## claravi

Bag Fetish said:


> Looks beautiful.


 I will get my new togo , 35 black birkin with gold h. next week.. I hope it will look this way any day!!!!!! This one is


----------



## xiaoxiao

Kallie Girl said:


> I love this thread!! Can someone tell me if boxcalf can ever get floopy?






Oh great question kg!!! I actually has been wondering myself too! So I did a little bit research to see some vintage box, don't think they are as slouchy as clemence, but they did look a little bit softer, if you may. I know Kelly kelly's mother has a beautiful vintage Kelly she brought with her to Claude for spa but I didn't get to see and feel it irl. Kellykelly, is your mother's vintage Kelly slouchy?


----------



## Vanillinae

vreelandia said:


> I was noticing how they get bigger/larger with the time and usage, besides floopy, my black is the same...



oh my! Loving the McQueen scarf with the birkin! beauts!!!


----------



## Kallie Girl

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh great question kg!!! I actually has been wondering myself too! So I did a little bit research to see some vintage box, don't think they are as slouchy as clemence, but they did look a little bit softer, if you may. I know Kelly kelly's mother has a beautiful vintage Kelly she brought with her to Claude for spa but I didn't get to see and feel it irl. Kellykelly, is your mother's vintage Kelly slouchy?


 
My 35 Box Birkin is getting a nice softness to it. I can see a difference from when I first got it. It will never be totally floopy like Swift or even Clemence but it's getting to be really "comfortable" looking!


----------



## pluiee

gina_b said:


> Here you go: proof that I don't baby my bags!!  although they very rarely if ever get scuffed or scratched - it's a miracle, though, because they're real workhorses!



all i can say is:

i love your turquoise swift birkin!!


----------



## Bengt

It's gorgeous.. The color, the shape, even the paper thingies inside! Haha.. I LOVE IT!


----------



## LQYB

my very slouchy floopy olive 35 birkin. one of my travel bag. she can hardly stands alone  without the support of the couch.


----------



## claravi

LQYB said:


> my very slouchy floopy olive 35 birkin. one of my travel bag. she can hardly stands alone  without the support of the couch.



LQYB, is that clemence or togo? beautiful bag!!


----------



## vreelandia

Beautifull, thanks for sharing!!! Keep pics coming


LQYB said:


> my very slouchy floopy olive 35 birkin. one of my travel bag. she can hardly stands alone without the support of the couch.


----------



## LQYB

Thank you vreelandia.

Hi,claravi, I am late here, ok, It's togo unveined.thank you for your compliment. I love olive I think it's one of the most versatile color.


----------



## spinskybolt

here is my super floppy 50cm Birkin in graphite clemence. it's so heavy, it just doesn't wanna get up!!! :okay:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Does sending your bag for a spa treatment soften the leather?


----------



## vreelandia

PERFECT!!!!!!
Love it...
Thanks for sharing...it´s AWESOME...


spinskybolt said:


> here is my super floppy 50cm Birkin in graphite clemence. it's so heavy, it just doesn't wanna get up!!!


----------



## lilou

spinskybolt said:


> here is my super floppy 50cm Birkin in graphite clemence. it's so heavy, it just doesn't wanna get up!!! :okay:


 
Wow! stunning! I love it, it's a pure beauty!!!


----------



## posh

spinskybolt said:


> here is my super floppy 50cm Birkin in graphite clemence. it's so heavy, it just doesn't wanna get up!!! :okay:



I LOVE YOUR BAG


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my 4 floopy H bags!  




35cm togo birkin




32cm clemence kelly




30cm togo birkin




30cm clemence birkin


----------



## claravi

I have just got a new 35 togo in black and I have noticed the leather is much more fllopy than the previous clemence in gold that I had. I have a togo Kelly 32, it is 5 years old and it is not as slouchy as the new black.
Clemence was supossed to be softer... have you noticed the change in new togo leather??


----------



## vreelandia

this is not me, but


----------



## vreelandia

Keep us updated with your slouchy & floopy birks or kellys


----------



## Sammyjoe

Any more floopy birkins?? I am thinking a 40cm would be pretty floopy!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Annayu's Birkin what a beauty!!


----------



## vreelandia

BEAUTIFUL 



Thanks for sharing





Sammyjoe said:


> Annayu's Birkin what a beauty!!


----------



## vreelandia

anything new?!?


----------



## doloresmia

vreelandia said:


> anything new?!?


 
 YeS! The pix were taken by sellerSam at hautegallery, but the VO barenia is mine.


----------



## vreelandia

looks amazing! Thanks 4 sharing!!!



doloresmia said:


> YeS! The pix were taken by sellerSam at hautegallery, but the VO barenia is mine.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's my 10-year old 35 cm black Clemence Birkin with brushed palladium hardware.


----------



## avedashiva

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my 10-year old 35 cm black Clemence Birkin with brushed palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 962722
> 
> 
> View attachment 962721



That is one beautiful bag


----------



## babycj!

doloresmia said:


> YeS! The pix were taken by sellerSam at hautegallery, but the VO barenia is mine.



*doloresmia*, i LOVE your vert olive barenia!!!!!  have to have a barenia someday sooner or i will have a heart attack already from waiting... congratulations!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*etoupe*, that bag's a beauty!


----------



## lovely64

doloresmia said:


> YeS! The pix were taken by sellerSam at hautegallery, but the VO barenia is mine.


 I love love love your Birkin *doloresmia*! I know I have said it tons of times already

I also love floppy, smooshy Birkins


----------



## vreelandia

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my 10-year old 35 cm black Clemence Birkin with brushed palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 962722
> 
> 
> View attachment 962721


----------



## birkel

i love the slouchy look if i found one thats for sale id buy it because of the look my blue jean is slowly starting to look like this but i think my excesive care stops this from happening ijijijijiji i just love them so!!!!! much


----------



## birkel

oh my !! etoupe birkin is there any way you can post more pictures of your black birkin its so divine i love the look and the sense of  history you get from it what a charming bag!!!!!


----------



## baileylab

this thread is such an enabler! makes me want to give in to larger sized birkins in lieu of a (in my wishlist) 30.

but the bigger the bag, the heavier it gets unfortunately.


----------



## tae

I'm also a fan of floopy/slouchy birkin, but I have a 30cm clemence. I know that a 30 will not slouch as much as a bigger one but will it get more slouchy overtime? (I realy hope so!)


----------



## rushka

Loving all the slouchy, floopy beauties here!

Adding a pic of my beloved 40 BCB w/PHW  her to death!!


----------



## Diva999

What a cute squooshy pic rushka!


----------



## lovely64

I love your BCB *rushka*! Gorgeous, and I love your fur hoodie and your Monclere jacket/coat is lovely!!


----------



## doloresmia

Rushka - Love the ensemble! Wish I were off piste too!


----------



## rushka

*Diva and lovely64*-Thank you 

*doloresmia*-I'm usually just the "piste" part unfortunately LOL.  I am crushing hard on your VO barenia baby-was literally petting my computer screen...obsessed!!!


----------



## LQYB

Rushka, great pic and the 40 BCB is lovely but I love your hat, love love love it!


----------



## Vanmiracle

I celebrated the 3rd birthday with my Shoulder Birkin last month and made a little vid how she looks like after 3 years.
She starts to get a little bit sloochy.


----------



## Diva999

The amazing Vanmiracle has graced us with yet more wonderful eye candy in motion!Your such a talented lady :urock:!!Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## cheweyvy

I never thought slouchy and floopy birkins are HOT!!! 

Please continue to add more slouchy birkins!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

* Diva999* Such a charming, kind comment in the morning. You are too sweet! Some people just can't express themselves with words and need pictures. I am one of them. That's why I make all the slideshows and videos. The textures of Hermès products are just too amazing to work with.


----------



## lovely64

Thanks for the lovely video *VanM*! Love your JPG, a real stunner

You always make incredible videos, and your music is wonderful and soothing, I love it!


----------



## Syma

Love your JPG shoulder Birkin VM and the video is amazing and your BCB40cm looks beautiful on you Rushka. I know that I have posted her on the forum already but can I add my 40cm Ardennes Birkin here with g/hw she is 15 years old


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely slouchy floopy birkins Van and Syma


----------



## vreelandia

looks amazing, thanks 4 sharing xxx





Syma said:


> Love your JPG shoulder Birkin VM and the video is amazing and your BCB40cm looks beautiful on you Rushka. I know that I have posted her on the forum already but can I add my 40cm Ardennes Birkin here with g/hw she is 15 years old


----------



## lovely64

Gorgeousness dear Syma!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

* Syma* After *15YRS*? *Amazing*. Pls admit that you really took not just good care, but treated her very well all the years.


----------



## vreelandia

vanmiracle said:


> * syma* after *15yrs*? *amazing*. Pls admit that you really took not just good care, but treated her very well all the years.


----------



## Aminamina

Hey *vreelandia*! - post _somethin_g of YOU already - will ya? Haven't seen you for ages - come on - how have you've been letely, babe? slouchy or hard - doesn't really matter as long as it's fashionalbe


----------



## Vintage Leather

http://www.mantiquesmodern.com/itemdetails.php?id=174785

This HAC definitely defines Floopy (found originally in the Train Wreck thread!)


----------



## vreelandia

I DIE!!! 


Vintage Leather said:


> http://www.mantiquesmodern.com/itemdetails.php?id=174785
> 
> This HAC definitely defines Floopy (found originally in the Train Wreck thread!)


----------



## vreelandia

I have to upload some new pics. u're totally right  haha some of them really slouchy others still hard  


Aminamina said:


> Hey *vreelandia*! - post _somethin_g of YOU already - will ya? Haven't seen you for ages - come on - how have you've been letely, babe? slouchy or hard - doesn't really matter as long as it's fashionalbe


----------



## vreelandia

please keep pics coming...


----------



## vreelandia

but take a look @ my blog http://escarradordedavidmotta.blogspot.com/ there's like 1000 pictures of Hermes bags and me  just go through the tags 


Aminamina said:


> Hey *vreelandia*! - post _somethin_g of YOU already - will ya? Haven't seen you for ages - come on - how have you've been letely, babe? slouchy or hard - doesn't really matter as long as it's fashionalbe


----------



## lovely64

vreelandia said:


> but take a look @ my blog http://escarradordedavidmotta.blogspot.com/ there's like 1000 pictures of Hermes bags and me  just go through the tags


 Love your blog


----------



## vreelandia

thanks 


lovely64 said:


> Love your blog


----------



## lovely64

vreelandia said:


> thanks


 You are very welcome, lovely music too


----------



## vreelandia




----------



## Jadeite

ahhhh!! the 'viagra birkin' thread has been resurrected. I really love reading and re-reading this one.


----------



## serene

is it a good thing that it gets "slouchy sloopy"?  doesn't the leather get all wrinkled down


----------



## vreelandia

it's an AMAZING thing 


serene said:


> is it a good thing that it gets "slouchy sloopy"?  doesn't the leather get all wrinkled down


----------



## lovely64

vreelandia said:


>


 Love her jacket pale pink leather, yummy!


----------



## vreelandia

Ms. Birkin herself


----------



## vreelandia

used and abused, I DIE!!!


----------



## vreelandia




----------



## vreelandia

Ashley Olsen


----------



## lovely64

I wonder who made Lohans leather jacket?


----------



## vreelandia




----------



## vreelandia




----------



## Luva Pug

Love this thread!!


----------



## vreelandia




----------



## CleoChinChin

vreelandia said:


>









*vreelandia* that gorgeous slouchy Birkin box looks like it is Jane Birkin's personal one that was auctioned off for record breaking 74,000/$101,000! A beauty..


----------



## vreelandia

It probably is 


CleoChinChin said:


> *vreelandia* that gorgeous slouchy Birkin box looks like it is Jane Birkin's personal one that was auctioned off for record breaking 74,000/$101,000! A beauty..


----------



## vreelandia

here we go again


----------



## creme fraiche

^ That definitely is the Jane Birkin birkin sold at Artcurial, and the most beautiful birkin I've ever seen.


----------



## CleoChinChin

Rockerchic said:


> I just bought a graphite clemence and from word go it is floopy so I guess some may even been born that way! She'll be arriving early next week and I'll be sure to post a picture.
> H'bird love the floop on your bj!
> I'm with S'Mom. Everyone needs atleast one floopy birkin. It's really a must!





vreelandia said:


> here we go again



Now you know how to flop them ! That Birkin is filled to max !


----------



## vreelandia

mine is closer to look the same haha


CleoChinChin said:


> Now you know how to flop them ! That Birkin is filled to max !


----------



## CleoChinChin

You are on your way!  How old is your clemence?


----------



## vreelandia

4 years old





CleoChinChin said:


> You are on your way!  How old is your clemence?


----------



## duna

CleoChinChin said:


> *vreelandia* that gorgeous slouchy Birkin box looks like it is Jane Birkin's personal one that was auctioned off for record breaking 74,000/$101,000! A beauty..


 
Oh my....I can't wait for my Box Birkins to become like this one, it's AMAZING!!!


----------



## vreelandia




----------



## vreelandia




----------



## vreelandia




----------



## shopETOH

Wow what a great thread. I was afraid to get into Hermes as I'm not as into very structured bags but this has opened my eyes.  I love how they look when they are well loved!  How awesome would it be to have one from a mother or someone special who loved it and used it every day. 

And maybe makes buying even a pre loved one an interesting prospect if only to gain the floopiness. I love!


----------



## vreelandia

shopETOH said:


> Wow what a great thread. I was afraid to get into Hermes as I'm not as into very structured bags but this has opened my eyes.  I love how they look when they are well loved!  How awesome would it be to have one from a mother or someone special who loved it and used it every day.
> 
> And maybe makes buying even a pre loved one an interesting prospect if only to gain the floopiness. I love!


----------



## blingbaby

"And when you get one, ask jaegerlehomme about his faboulous tips to make them more slouchy... Really helps!!!"

Is Jaegerlehomme still around ?  I would really love some hints on how to make mine more slouchy.


----------



## Kallie Girl

I love soft, squishy, yummy, floopy Birkins!  

Lucky for me that the leather on my Vert Anis Togo is quite soft and smooshy. I bought her new in Spring 2009.

Here she is this morning in my cabinet at work, which is her "home" during work hours!


----------



## BHmommy

^^ *KallieGirl*, hope my VA birkin slouches like yours soon!  beautiful!


----------



## Kallie Girl

BHmommy said:


> ^^ *KallieGirl*, hope my VA birkin slouches like yours soon!  beautiful!



Awww, thanks! I bet yours will get "floopy" too!


----------



## mwmonica

Quesiton: I am on waiting list for a black togo birkin, how do you make the togo leather become slouchy faster?


----------



## mwmonica

CynthiaNYC said:


> ValleyOppressed, it's Togo in Havanne. It behaves a lot more like Clemence, though; it's definitely the slouchiest togo I have ever seen. *Musta been a lazy cow*, that one. LOL!
> 
> Catabie, I think I'm in love with your Etoupe "floopy"! For some reason the floop makes etoupe so much more casual (hee hee that rhymed sort of!).


 
LOL Lazy cow!!!  very funny... gorgeous birkin!!!! I love it! i hope when my togo birkin arrives the leather will be floopy as yours


----------



## dollychic

I love floppy birkins!
My orange is more rigid but my goldie is flippy flopping just nicely..!


----------



## Perigord

OK everyone...do I get the "floppy birkin" award?

Here is my 11-year old 40cm clemence in brique.  Key words--40cm, and clemence.  Together these create the floopiest of the floopy bags.  I use this when I travel....

Completely stuffed with air pillows.....


----------



## Perigord

And...with the stuffing removed.  A complete puddle!


----------



## Perigord

^^And the nice part--it is really REALLY easy to fit it under the seat on airplanes.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL....I want to whisper..."wake up sweetie pie"


----------



## Perigord

^^After one too many drinks?


----------



## markova

*Perigord*,
Is your bag doing yoga?


----------



## Perigord

LOL!  Better that I can do yoga!


----------



## markova

Start with gentle stretches... then take a break and mop your forehead with some H silks!



Perigord said:


> LOL!  Better that I can do yoga!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hombre....... I think we need a slouch off at high noon  








clochette looks like a snake eh?





Birkin not togo (when I posted before) but clemence.


----------



## Perigord

That bag looks like...well....after a night with Johnny Depp!

The slouch-off is on!


----------



## Encore Hermes

LOL why yes hombre, after a night with Johnny poor thing is pretty limp.


----------



## Perigord

But what a night it was.  Poor collapsed birkin.....


----------



## Encore Hermes

Noon...............


----------



## vreelandia

hmmmmm 


CobaltBlu said:


> LOL....I want to whisper..."wake up sweetie pie"


----------



## Perigord

My floopy birkin has NEVER had so much fun.  Thank you ladies.  She is happy she allowed herself to be revealed.....


----------



## lovely64

Love your Brique *Perigord* Yummy puddle!


----------



## Perigord

And I swear I never hurt her!  She turned into a puddle all by herself.


----------



## Encore Hermes

It's close to noon.  (somewhere) And I'm looking........for *Brique*





Get ready to draw.....................


----------



## Encore Hermes

BANG......................he got me dag nabit. I'm fading.........somebody take care of my little pony..................and I see a bright light...... is that you _Danny Boy?_


----------



## Perigord

No...no...it's me....it's JOHNNY...do you see the light??????????????????????

Priceless...down to the bleeding red shawl, EH.

You DESERVE the afterlife!!!


----------



## chessmont

*


----------



## howardu09

Kallie Girl said:


> I love soft, squishy, yummy, floopy Birkins!
> 
> Lucky for me that the leather on my Vert Anis Togo is quite soft and smooshy. I bought her new in Spring 2009.
> 
> Here she is this morning in my cabinet at work, which is her "home" during work hours!


So so pretty. I love how the charms match so well.


----------



## New-New

i can't wait for my clemence birkins to get floppy. i love the look of it.

does anyone have any tips to get mine floppier/slouchier faster?


----------



## clutchbag

*Perigord* and* EH*, you two are better than a double feature at the drive-in with extra popcorn!


----------



## birkel

New new best thing is to wear the with ease not babying I have never been able to do tuis but My swift black birkin is as soft as one could ever want it to be it's my one supersoft and it got floppy because I took it every where with everything inside and really saw this bag as just a bag something that the rest of my birkins have never gotten the rest are very well cared for .


----------



## New-New

birkel said:


> New new best thing is to wear the with ease not babying I have never been able to do tuis but My swift black birkin is as soft as one could ever want it to be it's my one supersoft and it got floppy because I took it every where with everything inside and really saw this bag as just a bag something that the rest of my birkins have never gotten the rest are very well cared for .


 
I feel the same way about my bags. They're meant to be used

I guess i'm well on my way to a floppy birkin.  I have used my 40 every day since i got that urrnge box in my hands. It carries everything from textbooks to groceries long with the everyday essentials.


----------



## nattie1020

i want to upload mine, but cant remember how to upload pics. lol

do we have to use a site like photobucket again?


----------



## nattie1020

wait, figured it out! lol


----------



## nattie1020

my 30cm 

and as it is in my nature, she is ALWAYS full. I took out some items for the picture lol


----------



## birkel

Besides the using of a birkin and enjoying of them gives them I don't know a sense of what they are I mean I'm not saying we trash or destroy them but the softness the floppiness the look of belonging , the fact that the birkin has found it's owner because it bonds with you it's plush and well worn, a floppy birkin is a like a friend , when I think of it none of my crocs have seen and shared the moments my leather ones have , so I love floppy birkins, keep posting please!!!!!


----------



## astronette

I love this thread!! It's really helping me with making the decision about my first Birkin  Soooo... I'm 99% sure that it is going to be black box calf, just like the original, but with ghw. I'm not sure about the size though, 40 could be to big for me, so maybe 35. Can't wait to get it, for use & abuse to get floopy like Jane's bag


----------



## CVB

birkel said:


> Besides the using of a birkin and enjoying of them gives them I don't know a sense of what they are I mean I'm not saying we trash or destroy them but the softness the floppiness the look of belonging , the fact that the birkin has found it's owner because it bonds with you it's plush and well worn, a floppy birkin is a like a friend , when I think of it none of my crocs have seen and shared the moments my leather ones have , so I love floppy birkins, keep posting please!!!!!



I couldn't agree more! I do not own a Birkin myself, but I recently bought a Chanel Executive Tote which is still very boxy. These pictures make me very impatient though...can't wait for it to gain that floopy Birkin attitude!


----------



## TankerToad

My white clemence Birkin 35 was floppy right out of the box from the Boutique. Love how each of these bags have their own personality.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

This 55 HAC that is currently for sale on evil bay would be a strong contender in the floop contest.


----------



## joiseygirl

First pic is empty, last is with a bag insert. She's very floppy!

Sent from my iPad (that I'll have to sell soon to fund my addiction!) using PurseForum


----------



## pws22

Hi ladies can anyone tell me if a Epsom Birkin can be floppy and slouchy too? My Etain Candy is very stiff!! Many thanks


----------



## cityboy340

pws22 said:


> Hi ladies can anyone tell me if a Epsom Birkin can be floppy and slouchy too? My Etain Candy is very stiff!! Many thanks



Epsom is pretty stiff by nature so it might take a while if ever for it to slouch hope this helps!


----------



## Jadeite

Never seen a slouchy Epsom IMO it will be quite hard to make it slouch.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pws22 said:


> Hi ladies can anyone tell me if a Epsom Birkin can be floppy and slouchy too? My Etain Candy is very stiff!! Many thanks



No it won't. That's how the leather is.


----------



## foxgal

LOVE the floppy birkins! Sam has a vintage HAC 50 that is at its floopy, broken-in best! 

http://www.hautegallery.com/hg/hermes-haut-courroies-50cm-natural-barenia-brass-p-693.html


----------



## bobobob

Giuliana Rancic credit: zimbio


----------



## KalaChi

My floppy 35cm Gold Clemence Birkin.  I love how she slouches to one side. It's like she is always &#128521; (winking) at me &#128536;


----------



## Iwantaspybag

KalaChi said:


> My floppy 35cm Gold Clemence Birkin.  I love how she slouches to one side.* It's like she is always &#128521; (winking) at me &#128536;[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh what a cute thought.  A friendly winking Birkin would perk up any day.


----------



## joiseygirl

One more slouchy friend of mine. It makes me laugh to think that if I flopped like this I'd be in to see my plastic surgeon ASAP LOL!

Togo 35 B.

Sent from my iPad (that I'll have to sell soon to fund my addiction!) using PurseForum


----------



## CookyMonster

joiseygirl said:


> One more slouchy friend of mine. It makes me laugh to think that if I flopped like this I'd be in to see my plastic surgeon ASAP LOL!
> 
> Togo 35 B.
> 
> Sent from my iPad (that I'll have to sell soon to fund my addiction!) using PurseForum



I adore slouchy birkins - somehow they look more luxurious. We're birkin twin and how i wish mine will slouch like yours! Mine slouches too, but only falling backwards and not slouchy all over like your beauty.
Btw how old is she? I'm just wondering if birkins get more slouchy over time,which i hope it does


----------



## joiseygirl

CookyMonster said:
			
		

> I adore slouchy birkins - somehow they look more luxurious. We're birkin twin and how i wish mine will slouch like yours! Mine slouches too, but only falling backwards and not slouchy all over like your beauty.
> Btw how old is she? I'm just wondering if birkins get more slouchy over time,which i hope it does



She's from 2006. I know the "rule" is that Togo holds it's shape better than Clemence but I've yet to find a Togo bag that doesn't flop all over.

Sent from my iPad (that I'll have to sell soon to fund my addiction!) using PurseForum


----------



## Heavenplay

Below are my "Russian Dolls" workhorse bags, I love them to bits.

30 Swift Rouge H PHW
35 Chocolate Togo PHW
35 Noisette Ardennes GHW (my favourite)


----------



## QnBee9

I love all these floppy bags. They're beautiful.


----------



## lulilu

Heavenplay said:


> Below are my "Russian Dolls" workhorse bags, I love them to bits.
> 
> 30 Swift Rouge H PHW
> 35 Chocolate Togo PHW
> 35 Noisette Ardennes GHW (my favourite)



great shot!!!


----------



## Jadeite

joiseygirl said:


> One more slouchy friend of mine. It makes me laugh to think that if I flopped like this I'd be in to see my plastic surgeon ASAP LOL!
> 
> Togo 35 B.
> 
> Sent from my iPad (that I'll have to sell soon to fund my addiction!) using PurseForum


 
you're right, it does look like it needs plastic surgery for some uplift. 



Heavenplay said:


> Below are my "Russian Dolls" workhorse bags, I love them to bits.
> 
> 30 Swift Rouge H PHW
> 35 Chocolate Togo PHW
> 35 Noisette Ardennes GHW (my favourite)


 
Except these would be "french" dolls. But they look so cute stacked like this.


----------



## fashionistaO

Well loved bags and they love you back



Heavenplay said:


> Below are my "Russian Dolls" workhorse bags, I love them to bits.
> 
> 30 Swift Rouge H PHW
> 35 Chocolate Togo PHW
> 35 Noisette Ardennes GHW (my favourite)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Heavenplay said:


> Below are my "Russian Dolls" workhorse bags, I love them to bits.
> 
> 30 Swift Rouge H PHW
> 35 Chocolate Togo PHW
> 35 Noisette Ardennes GHW (my favourite)



This is so adorable! But how did you manage to put a 35 B into a 35 B?


----------



## QnBee9

joiseygirl said:


> One more slouchy friend of mine. It makes me laugh to think that if I flopped like this I'd be in to see my plastic surgeon ASAP LOL!
> 
> Togo 35 B.
> 
> Sent from my iPad (that I'll have to sell soon to fund my addiction!) using PurseForum



Love how slouchy this bag is!  Very beautiful bag.


----------



## TankerToad

Here she is! In all her floopy glory. This is how she looked right out of the box. Isn't she wonderful?


----------



## TankerToad

I love her so much.


----------



## QnBee9

TankerToad said:


> I love her so much.



How wonderful that she came out of the box that way! What leather is she?


----------



## TankerToad

QnBee9 said:


> How wonderful that she came out of the box that way! What leather is she?


Clemence. I have a GP that came out of the box all smooshy too, once we took the air pillows out. So charming IMO!


----------



## QnBee9

I would love to get a bag in Clemence because of that floppy effect.


----------



## LT bag lady

I rarely post in Hermes but could not past up the opportunity to show you my slouchy Indigo Clemence Birkin, love her because she is so floppy!


----------



## annie9999

LT- beautiful bag.  great color and great floppiness-


----------



## fendibbag

LT bag lady said:
			
		

> I rarely post in Hermes but could not past up the opportunity to show you my slouchy Indigo Clemence Birkin, love her because she is so floppy!



Love it!! Congratulations on your indigo, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## fendibbag

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I love her so much.



Hi TT, love your new white beauty, so huggable!!


----------



## QnBee9

LT bag lady said:


> I rarely post in Hermes but could not past up the opportunity to show you my slouchy Indigo Clemence Birkin, love her because she is so floppy!



Beautiful!


----------



## TankerToad

LT bag lady said:


> I rarely post in Hermes but could not past up the opportunity to show you my slouchy Indigo Clemence Birkin, love her because she is so floppy!


What a cool bag LT~love that each Birkin has its own personality. Yours is positively delicious.


----------



## TankerToad

fendibbag said:


> Hi TT, love your new white beauty, so huggable!!


Like a marshmallow or a cloud. Love her. Surprised how wearable a white Bikrin is. Thanks!!


----------



## djsmom

just sent her away to get refurbished,  the bottom of the handles need to be beeswaxed,  I think that's what the associate said. I miss her already.


----------



## QnBee9

djsmom said:


> View attachment 1769243
> 
> 
> just sent her away to get refurbished,  the bottom of the handles need to be beeswaxed,  I think that's what the associate said. I miss her already.



What does bees waxing do?


----------



## LT bag lady

KalaChi said:


> My floppy 35cm Gold Clemence Birkin.  I love how she slouches to one side. It's like she is always &#128521; (winking) at me &#128536;
> 
> View attachment 1760951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760949





joiseygirl said:


> One more slouchy friend of mine. It makes me laugh to think that if I flopped like this I'd be in to see my plastic surgeon ASAP LOL!
> 
> Togo 35 B.
> 
> Sent from my iPad (that I'll have to sell soon to fund my addiction!) using PurseForum





Heavenplay said:


> Below are my "Russian Dolls" workhorse bags, I love them to bits.
> 
> 30 Swift Rouge H PHW
> 35 Chocolate Togo PHW
> 35 Noisette Ardennes GHW (my favourite)





TankerToad said:


> Here she is! In all her floopy glory. This is how she looked right out of the box. Isn't she wonderful?





djsmom said:


> View attachment 1769243
> 
> 
> just sent her away to get refurbished,  the bottom of the handles need to be beeswaxed,  I think that's what the associate said. I miss her already.



your floppy beauties inspired me to show mine.  Gorgeous bags!


----------



## LT bag lady

annie9999 said:


> LT- beautiful bag.  great color and great floppiness-


Thank you!


fendibbag said:


> Love it!! Congratulations on your indigo, she is gorgeous!!


Thank you!


QnBee9 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!



TankerToad said:


> What a cool bag LT~love that each Birkin has its own personality. Yours is positively delicious.


Thank you!  Love your White floppy Birkin, perfect Summer bag!


----------



## Julide

All these floopy birkins are wonderful!!

*Heavenplay* The adrennes in noissette is a wonderful colour!! It reminds of barenia and box, only better with age!!! Thank for sharing!


----------



## djsmom

QnBee9 said:
			
		

> What does bees waxing do?



It seals the leather together,  the bottom of my handles were split open,  not sure why because they don't come in contact with any surface. I asked that they be resealed and the lady corrected me.


----------



## djsmom

she was sent away,  for refurbishing,  with my 35 Birkin


----------



## plumtree

*LT Bag lady*, *djsmum*, *julide*, your photos are droolworthy!  I swore off 35 Bs because of my height but these photos of the smooshy puddles of leather are making me rethink.  That indigo B is a dream....


----------



## scent

djsmom said:
			
		

> she was sent away,  for refurbishing,  with my 35 Birkin



Queen of slouch...lol.. Love this..


----------



## QnBee9

I just love these floppy birkins. Such personality!


----------



## djsmom

djsmom said:
			
		

> It seals the leather together,  the bottom of my handles were split open,  not sure why because they don't come in contact with any surface. I asked that they be resealed and the lady corrected me.



I picked my bag up yesterday and they did a great job, , she's even more soft and floopy, since she was conditioned. The corners look brand new, actually, the bag looks new; very pleased.


----------



## PANda_USC

Ahh, this thread has given me a new appreciation for my floppy black clemence birkin!! Thank you ladies and gents! Slouchy birkins have such personality!


----------



## Allinbee

djsmom said:
			
		

> I picked my bag up yesterday and they did a great job, , she's even more soft and floopy, since she was conditioned. The corners look brand new, actually, the bag looks new; very pleased.



Hi djsmom, your bag looks great. is this clemence or togo? Thanks


----------



## djsmom

thanks its clemence..


----------



## IceEarl

My Black 35 Togo, one side is slouchier than the other side


----------



## alterego

I love this topic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alterego

birkel said:


> Besides the using of a birkin and enjoying of them gives them I don't know a sense of what they are I mean I'm not saying we trash or destroy them but the softness the floppiness the look of belonging , the fact that the birkin has found it's owner because it bonds with you it's plush and well worn, a floppy birkin is a like a friend, I love floppy birkins, keep posting please!!!!!



I love what you said here darling! So true...so true indeed!


----------



## birkel

alterego said:


> I love what you said here darling! So true...so true indeed!



Darling we soooo get each other !!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## fuyumi

This is a lovely thread to look through and it portrays the true look and feel to a Birkin bag. I have seen too many "neat" looking Birkins that I feel it has lost it's character as a daily functional bag with a "relax" look to it.


----------



## mp4

Heavenplay said:


> Below are my "Russian Dolls" workhorse bags, I love them to bits.
> 
> 30 Swift Rouge H PHW
> 35 Chocolate Togo PHW
> 35 Noisette Ardennes GHW (my favourite)


 

Love these pics!  You're collection is completely fabulous!!!!


----------



## kathreen252

birkin... the absolute!!!


----------



## purselover888

*Does bat winging your birkin make it lose shape or get slouchier over the long term?*  I always try to avoid the batwing in case it does, but would love to find out if it doesn't matter at all.....(Obviously I will always store it properly, but...)  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## CookyMonster

I've been drooling all your slouchy beauties and here's my contribution - Mr Smooshy!


----------



## QnBee9

Lovely!


----------



## fashionistaO

I don't think so, slouchiness most likely from the characteristics of the leather/usage, more the former tho, jmo^




purselover888 said:


> *Does bat winging your birkin make it lose shape or get slouchier over the long term?*  I always try to avoid the batwing in case it does, but would love to find out if it doesn't matter at all.....(Obviously I will always store it properly, but...)  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## LovestheLouis

My oldest bag. Instead of using the twillys I use old ribbon's to rap around the handels.

Yeah blured my face bad make up day!!!


----------



## birkel

purselover888 said:


> *Does bat winging your birkin make it lose shape or get slouchier over the long term?*  I always try to avoid the batwing in case it does, but would love to find out if it doesn't matter at all.....(Obviously I will always store it properly, but...)  Thanks for any help!!



darling in my experience it does not and i always batwing since i hate the HW scratiching or being loose on the front of the bag plus its what makes the birkin soooo comfy and easy to wear also i find that if bat winged the bag has less need to colapse back or front........ sooo hope it helps darling birkel. see the way its on my avatar i dislike that look !!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cooky*, love your noir B!! She looks like she's lounging, . Just reclining to get a good tan, ^_^


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> I don't think so, slouchiness most likely from the characteristics of the leather/usage, more the former tho, jmo^





birkel said:


> darling in my experience it does not and i always batwing since i hate the HW scratiching or being loose on the front of the bag plus its what makes the birkin soooo comfy and easy to wear also i find that if bat winged the bag has less need to colapse back or front........ sooo hope it helps darling birkel. see the way its on my avatar i dislike that look !!!



Thank you so much, FashionistaO and Birkel!!!  I feel much better hearing it from long-time collectors like you!!  I will batwing to my heart's delight now...


----------



## Ebis

My lovely olive B35


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ebis said:
			
		

> My lovely olive B35



That is so gorgeous! Love olive green. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ebis

Cosmopolitan said:
			
		

> That is so gorgeous! Love olive green. Thanks for posting.



Thx sweetie&#65281;


----------



## bagidiotic

Ebis said:
			
		

> My lovely olive B35



Lovely indeed
Nice


----------



## QnBee9

Ebis said:


> My lovely olive B35
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1901948



Lovely bag. Beautiful color.


----------



## lulilu

QnBee9 said:


> Lovely bag. Beautiful color.



Vert olive is a wonderful green.


----------



## lovely64

Here´s my floppy 40 Barenia/crinoline Birkin. I have a Vert Olive Barenia that will flop too if you try it I will take a pic of it later. Sorry about the small picture but I saved it from where I bought it, ie. Hautegallery.


----------



## am2022

oh wow... just found this thread... now want a floppy one too!!! i always travel and bash my bags around when i do so and so was not going to allow a future birkin to get abused...but she actually looks pretty good even when used and abused... 
hmmm.. now i need a 35 or 40 for travel.. my wish list is getting longer!!!


----------



## lovely64

Here´s a better pic of mine.


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> oh wow... just found this thread... now want a floppy one too!!! i always travel and bash my bags around when i do so and so was not going to allow a future birkin to get abused...but she actually looks pretty good even when used and abused...
> hmmm.. now i need a 35 or 40 for travel.. my wish list is getting longer!!!


 Yes, you need a floppy Birkin


----------



## QnBee9

I missed this thread so I wanted to bump it up in hopes new floppy bag pics will be added.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Please ignore the bedsheets lol... my 40cm Ultraviolet Clemence 







It's only over a month old, so lots of slouchyness still ahead...


----------



## QnBee9

Beautiful bag and definitely lots of slouchiness to look forward to.


----------



## antschulina

Gorgeous bags!!!!!! I ordered my first B in clémence, etoupe. Can't wait to post my pix here!!


----------



## QnBee9

I love Clemence.


----------



## neoh2006

https://ne1-attach.ymail.com/au.f12...08&partner=ymail&sig=pF88frIxYkJIyB.Dou_r6w--

Can anyone please tell me what leather this is? Is it Clemence?
There's a small bald patch at the back and will a spa to H store glorify the floopiness of it?

I just saw the post and so immediately took a picture of her on my IPad in very bad lighting. Sorry about the bad quality.

TIA


----------



## birkel

*since we are discussing flop again i love this thread i wanted to ask does anyone have a floppy exotic say matte croc or ostrich ????*


----------



## footlocker

birkel said:


> *since we are discussing flop again i love this thread i wanted to ask does anyone have a floppy exotic say matte croc or ostrich ????*



birkel, correct me if i am wrong.  i believe croc and ostrich are rigid skins thus i think they do not flop? just my 2 cents...


----------



## spit_fire69

QnBee9 said:


> I love Clemence.



Me too...of the leathers, it's my fave.....and no other leather brings slouchy like Clem....


----------



## spit_fire69

CrackBerryCream said:


> Please ignore the bedsheets lol... my 40cm Ultraviolet Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only over a month old, so lots of slouchyness still ahead...



Love your bag.....the color is outstanding....all of the leather Bs I have are 40s and Clemence, and they all slouch....at some point, when it's not fully or even partially loaded, it will fold over as if taking a nap and you will love it that much more....


----------



## QnBee9

neoh2006 said:


> https://ne1-attach.ymail.com/au.f12...08&partner=ymail&sig=pF88frIxYkJIyB.Dou_r6w--
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what leather this is? Is it Clemence?
> There's a small bald patch at the back and will a spa to H store glorify the floopiness of it?
> 
> I just saw the post and so immediately took a picture of her on my IPad in very bad lighting. Sorry about the bad quality.
> 
> TIA



I can't see the picture. Every time I click the link it takes me to my email.


----------



## QnBee9

spit_fire69 said:


> Love your bag.....the color is outstanding....all of the leather Bs I have are 40s and Clemence, and they all slouch....at some point, when it's not fully or even partially loaded, it will fold over as if taking a nap and you will love it that much more....



That is my dream bag. I 40 Clemence B that is slouchy.


----------



## birkel

footlocker said:


> birkel, correct me if i am wrong.  i believe croc and ostrich are rigid skins thus i think they do not flop? just my 2 cents...



Darling i very much thought so.but i saw this matte croc birkin could not snap a picture and i know by who she was that this bag was real. and it looked so floppy and soft so i asked around and they said that H can make very soft matte croc or that matte and larger ostrich bags can flop.and if they can manage the lindy and the double sense in matte croc i just wondered would there be any member here at the forum with a floppy matte croc or ostrich ????? it would be rather amazing if they made a birkin say 35cm relaxed matte croc !!  or suede relaxed matte croc. anyways they are rigid in general so......i guess not many will be showing up...


----------



## Katel

birkel said:


> Darling i very much thought so.but i saw this matte croc birkin could not snap a picture and i know by who she was that this bag was real. and it looked so floppy and soft so i asked around and they said that H can make very soft matte croc or that matte and larger ostrich bags can flop.and if they can manage the lindy and the double sense in matte croc i just wondered would there be any member here at the forum with a floppy matte croc or ostrich ????? it would be rather amazing if they made a birkin say 35cm relaxed matte croc !!  or suede relaxed matte croc. anyways they are rigid in general so......i guess not many will be showing up...




Pharrell Williams has a 50cm matte HAC.

it's large, but smaller matte croc Bs soften - I know of 35 matte Birkins that have softened a lot since first use.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/all-hail-the-hac-177642-51.html#post21013849


----------



## footlocker

birkel said:


> Darling i very much thought so.but i saw this matte croc birkin could not snap a picture and i know by who she was that this bag was real. and it looked so floppy and soft so i asked around and they said that H can make very soft matte croc or that matte and larger ostrich bags can flop.and if they can manage the lindy and the double sense in matte croc i just wondered would there be any member here at the forum with a floppy matte croc or ostrich ????? it would be rather amazing if they made a birkin say 35cm relaxed matte croc !!  or suede relaxed matte croc. anyways they are rigid in general so......i guess not many will be showing up...


Yes. H can make soft croc skin. The name of the croc on double sans and lindy (also on jacket) is called Croc Souple. I think H has not yet applied croc souple on b and k yet. But who knows when will it happen, right?


----------



## birkel

ooo my i can see the effect on Mr. williams bag and i looove the look !!!!! thank you so very much for posting Katel darling !!!

footlocker maybe some day luck will come our way and make a supple croc bag !


----------



## TankerToad

My Goldie!


----------



## duna

WOW, gorgeous TT Is it Togo or Clemence? I don't have any Togo bags as I prefer Clemence, but I'm waiting for a bag that is available only in Togo so I was wondering if Togo can be slouchy aswell!


----------



## Jadeite

wow TT, Goldie could probably qualify as a gymnast. She looks really flexible.


----------



## TankerToad

duna said:


> WOW, gorgeous TT Is it Togo or Clemence? I don't have any Togo bags as I prefer Clemence, but I'm waiting for a bag that is available only in Togo so I was wondering if Togo can be slouchy aswell!



My Goldie is Clemence and not that old- M stamp
But she is just a softie- I find her charming&#128521;


----------



## akira143

Does anyone have any advice on how to make my brand new togo slouchier, faster? Besides just wearing it a lot/filling it with heavy objects?


----------



## juliet827

LOVE this thread. I was getting worried that it was losing its shape and looking old, but then I found this thread and feel so much better. Long live the floopy B!

Here's my floopy togo 30 - like a boneless chicken.

Does anyone know why my pics keep uploading sideways??? Not sure why. Floopy pictures too, I guess.


----------



## sissy milano

my hubby's 35 years old slouchy HAC in vache naturel


----------



## duna

Sissy, I wish my VN Birkin would become a bit slouchy, like your DH's HAC, but in 35 years I'll be too old to even carry it, lol!


----------



## lovely64

sissy milano said:


> my hubby's 35 years old slouchy HAC in vache naturel



Fantastic!!


----------



## plumtree

sissy milano said:


> my hubby's 35 years old slouchy HAC in vache naturel



This is a gorgeous VN!  I didn't know VNs became that floopy!


----------



## sissy milano

35 years of almost once a month use.
I'm so envy of this bag...


----------



## varvara

*Birkel*this one is for you . My black Birkin 30 matte Nilo w brushed Gold HDW. I  her.


----------



## lovely64

varvara said:


> *Birkel*this one is for you . My black Birkin 30 matte Nilo w brushed Gold HDW. I  her.



Fantastic! Love it!!


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> My Goldie!



Just wonderful!



juliet827 said:


> LOVE this thread. I was getting worried that it was losing its shape and looking old, but then I found this thread and feel so much better. Long live the floopy B!
> 
> Here's my floopy togo 30 - like a boneless chicken.
> 
> Does anyone know why my pics keep uploading sideways??? Not sure why. Floopy pictures too, I guess.



Love this! My chocolate Togo is the same, has never stood up since day one. Great bag!



sissy milano said:


> my hubby's 35 years old slouchy HAC in vache naturel



This is the bag that started it all!! So completely, utterly, gorgeous! Good reason to marry him


----------



## bagidiotic

varvara said:


> Birkelthis one is for you . My black Birkin 30 matte Nilo w brushed Gold HDW. I  her.



Hmmm aged so gracefully


----------



## bagidiotic

sissy milano said:


> my hubby's 35 years old slouchy HAC in vache naturel



Such a nice vintage
Can tell it aged with a character


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> Just wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! My chocolate Togo is the same, has never stood up since day one. Great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bag that started it all!! So completely, utterly, gorgeous! Good reason to marry him



 (it's true)


----------



## juliet827

sissy milano said:


> (it's true)



It is! What a catch! My husband just came with some bad Ferragamo ties!


----------



## birkel

varvara said:


> *Birkel*this one is for you . My black Birkin 30 matte Nilo w brushed Gold HDW. I  her.



darling i am loving that bag and its a 30cm it looks so real so personal and the shape of those scales i truly am stunned love H and adore simply adore your bag please post modeling pics and thank you im seriously so in love with this bag of yours enjoy it in the best of health !!!!


----------



## sissy milano

juliet827 said:


> It is! What a catch! My husband just came with some bad Ferragamo ties!


----------



## djsmom

she got soaked in the rain, and still beautiful.


----------



## plumtree

varvara said:


> *Birkel*this one is for you . My black Birkin 30 matte Nilo w brushed Gold HDW. I  her.



Love this...heartstoppingly gorgeous.

*djsmom*, it's amazing how hardy birkins are.


----------



## juliet827

djsmom said:


> she got soaked in the rain, and still beautiful.



She's perfect.


----------



## etoupebirkin

varvara said:


> *Birkel*this one is for you . My black Birkin 30 matte Nilo w brushed Gold HDW. I  her.



What's not to love--that's the perfect, classic handbag.


----------



## alterego

Hands down still my favorite thread.


----------



## jet912

TankerToad said:


> My Goldie!


wow TT she is gorgeous!! love the color, love the softness


----------



## varvara

My Vert Laurier Birkin 30 in Veau Evergrain w gold HDW. The softer and buttery she gets, the more I  her.


----------



## juliet827

varvara said:


> My Vert Laurier Birkin 30 in Veau Evergrain w gold HDW. The softer and buttery she gets, the more I  her.



Oh, wow - I have never seen this color - so stunning. What a delicious bag!!!


----------



## duna

varvara said:


> My Vert Laurier Birkin 30 in Veau Evergrain w gold HDW. The softer and buttery she gets, the more I  her.



Oh my, this is amazing *Varvara*, you lucky girl!!!!!


----------



## plumtree

varvara said:


> My Vert Laurier Birkin 30 in Veau Evergrain w gold HDW. The softer and buttery she gets, the more I  her.



This is gorgeous...I have this combination in a wallet and have been dreaming about how it would look in a bag.  Lovely.


----------



## InSeriousHermes

I adore the slouchy, buttery bags!  They have more character and _personnalite' _than the stiff upper lip of a new Birkin.  So fabulous!


----------



## Pursebop

varvara said:


> My Vert Laurier Birkin 30 in Veau Evergrain w gold HDW. The softer and buttery she gets, the more I  her.


*such a beautiful green....rich and elegant*


----------



## varvara

Thank you all dear ladies!!! I do like the aged, slouchy birkins more and more. I think they just have this character and chicness to them. I have to break in my new orange- I have a big quest as this Togo is from the stiffer breed


----------



## Cyan Gypsy

I have an epsom 30.  I know it's one of the more structured leathers but how would I go about making it more "floopy"?


----------



## Cyan Gypsy

I just love that term "floopy" btw!  So adorably descriptive! :giggles:


----------



## QnBee9

I just love these floppy bags


----------



## cappys

sissy milano said:


> my hubby's 35 years old slouchy HAC in vache naturel


This is awesome.  It looks so well loved and chic!! Gorgeous how well these hold up.


----------



## taylorb

I absolutely love this thread!


----------



## Althea G.

This thread makes me feel so much better! I was getting worried about my overused, floppy orange 40 birkin!!! She gets slouchier every day and seeing these amazing bags makes me sort of proud!


----------



## sammytheMUA

varvara said:


> *Birkel*this one is for you . My black Birkin 30 matte Nilo w brushed Gold HDW. I  her.




one of my dream bags


----------



## QnBee9

I loved the other thread but it is too old and won't let me bump it. I hope no one minds me starting a new one.


----------



## mistikat

The last post was this year; not sure why you couldn't add to it. So I am combining yours with the original thread, which has so many great pics. It would be a shame to have them disappear in the back pages of the forum!


----------



## QnBee9

Thanks. Not sure why it said I couldn't for that reason but I agree...such fantastic pics!


----------



## whimsic

varvara said:


> My Vert Laurier Birkin 30 in Veau Evergrain w gold HDW. The softer and buttery she gets, the more I  her.



Wow, took my breath away, what a beauty! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## duna

Since this thread has been revived (I love this thread!) I will post my latest  slouchy B.!! Vert Foncé Togo:


----------



## Anfang

duna said:


> Since this thread has been revived (I love this thread!) I will post my latest  slouchy B.!! Vert Foncé Togo:


*duna*, your Vert Foncé is splendid!


----------



## duna

Thanks Anfang!


----------



## audreylita

duna said:


> Since this thread has been revived (I love this thread!) I will post my latest  slouchy B.!! Vert Foncé Togo:


----------



## duna

Another floopy B: she's Rouge Garance in Clemence; she looks fairly sober here, but when she's being used she's very tipsy!


----------



## Anfang

duna said:


> Another floopy B: she's Rouge Garance in Clemence; she looks fairly sober here, but when she's being used she's very tipsy!


Another beauty!


----------



## taylorb

djsmom said:


> she got soaked in the rain, and still beautiful.



this is amazing! looks fantastic.


----------



## QnBee9

duna said:


> Another floopy B: she's Rouge Garance in Clemence; she looks fairly sober here, but when she's being used she's very tipsy!



Beautiful!


----------



## baileylab

shoulder birkin 2 cobalt. acquired june 2012


----------



## ferrip

GASP. 

This is stunnnnning! I am cobalt with envy! teehee! Totally gorgeous! 





baileylab said:


> shoulder birkin 2 cobalt. acquired june 2012


----------



## baileylab

ferrip said:


> GASP.
> 
> This is stunnnnning! I am cobalt with envy! teehee! Totally gorgeous!



Thanks Ferrip!. the color has darkened (which i'm perfectly happy with) and has taken on a very rich tone.


----------



## TankerToad

baileylab said:


> shoulder birkin 2 cobalt. acquired june 2012



This is the most delicious blue
You have a very special bag
Love it's skirt
It is perfect !!


----------



## baileylab

TankerToad said:


> This is the most delicious blue
> You have a very special bag
> Love it's skirt
> It is perfect !!



Thank You, TankerToad!  I love your collection as well!


----------



## puddingbear

WHY? I got one however i try to help it go back ~! I'll post mine tomorrow~


----------



## puddingbear




----------



## baileylab

puddingbear said:


>



so pretty!!!


----------



## puddingbear

baileylab said:


> so pretty!!!


WOW thank you !~ u make me feel much better~!~ I used to felt sad for it losing shape~


----------



## Anfang

puddingbear said:


>


*puddingbear*, that's a pretty cool pic!! I LOVE your B!


----------



## TankerToad

puddingbear said:


>



OMG
Love this
This to
Me is the perfection
Love that soft shape
This bag looks just right like this 
And in those soft colors I just want to hug it
It's is truly beautiful 
It will get better and better with time and wear
You are very lucky &#128153;


----------



## tulipfield

puddingbear said:


>


I love your bag!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ebis said:


> My lovely olive B35
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1901948



Superb color! OMG....I love this color!!!


----------



## taylorb

puddingbear said:


>



wow! what a combination and what a slouch !


----------



## juliet827

Puddingbear this is so gorgeous and unique- wow! And floopy, even better!


----------



## S'Mom

duna said:


> Another floopy B: she's Rouge Garance in Clemence; she looks fairly sober here, but when she's being used she's very tipsy!



OMG this is drool worthy!!!!  Rouge Garance is my favorite red!  I feel lucky to have even the Picotin in this red.....


----------



## hananiki

Here's mine! After all these years, Ms Floopy Etoupe remains my one true first love. Love her mooshyness!


----------



## birkel

wonderful bags !!!!


----------



## OhManolo

I love these floppy / floopy bags! It relaxes the Birkin look a bit which makes it more chic, IMO.


----------



## duna

S'Mom said:


> OMG this is drool worthy!!!!  Rouge Garance is my favorite red!  I feel lucky to have even the Picotin in this red.....



Thanks D. I agree, I think R. Garance is the best red ever!


----------



## Anfang

hananiki said:


> Here's mine! After all these years, Ms Floopy Etoupe remains my one true first love. Love her mooshyness!


*hananiki, *I love your B !!!


----------



## hananiki

Anfang said:


> *hananiki, *I love your B !!!



Hee hee, Thank you Anfang!


----------



## dharma

puddingbear said:


>



Just gorgeous!!


----------



## dharma

hananiki said:


> Here's mine! After all these years, Ms Floopy Etoupe remains my one true first love. Love her mooshyness!



Lovely and huggable


----------



## TankerToad

hananiki said:


> Here's mine! After all these years, Ms Floopy Etoupe remains my one true first love. Love her mooshyness!



Love 
Agree the soft mush makes the Birkin so appealing 
Can't help but think that's what this bag was meant to look like


----------



## dharma

My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love 
About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....


----------



## duna

I love your B, Dharma! I so much prefer slouchy Bs to stiff ones......


----------



## juliet827

dharma said:


> My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love
> About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....



Delicious and perfect.


----------



## antschulina

dharma said:


> My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love
> About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....



Gorgeous B!


----------



## marina230

dharma said:


> My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love
> About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....



I can eat this sweet chocolate dessert any time, even when I am on diet and count my calories


----------



## hananiki

dharma said:


> My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love
> About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....



Oh dharma, she is absolutely gorgeous! And yes..... so huggable as well! 






TankerToad said:


> Love
> Agree the soft mush makes the Birkin so appealing
> Can't help but think that's what this bag was meant to look like



totally agree with you TankerToad! I think Bs look their chicest when they are well loved, mushy and well kept.


----------



## Anfang

dharma said:


> My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love
> About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....


A so charming one !!


----------



## dharma

duna said:


> I love your B, Dharma! I so much prefer slouchy Bs to stiff ones......


Thank you Duna! I love my birkins a little slouchy too 



juliet827 said:


> Delicious and perfect.


Aww thank you, Juliet!



antschulina said:


> Gorgeous B!


Thank you, antschulina!



marina230 said:


> I can eat this sweet chocolate dessert any time, even when I am on diet and count my calories


Fellow chocolate addict thank you!



hananiki said:


> Oh dharma, she is absolutely gorgeous! And yes..... so huggable as well!
> 
> 
> totally agree with you TankerToad! I think Bs look their chicest when they are well loved, mushy and well kept.


Thanks hananki! This girl definitely has a mind of her own...she is carefully stored when not in use and never abused...she just refuses to stand up, lol. Lazy birkin



Anfang said:


> A so charming one !!


Thank you Anfang


----------



## B D G

Does anyone have the slooopy Epsom?? Thx


----------



## marina230

Togo leather 2001


----------



## marina230

Togo leather


----------



## hermes_lemming

baileylab said:


> shoulder birkin 2 cobalt. acquired june 2012



I adore JPGs!


----------



## hermes_lemming

baileylab said:


> shoulder birkin 2 cobalt. acquired june 2012





Aminamina said:


> Oh she kicks a**!... and vise versa ?
> Here's mine. Is it slouchy enough for this thread?



OMG - I adore the inside.  Gorge!!


----------



## alterego

marina230 said:


> Togo leather


I wish my Togo did that.


----------



## hermes_lemming

How am I only discovering this thread now?!?  I adore slouchy b's - it's a sign of being well loved.


----------



## marina230

alterego said:


> I wish my Togo did that.



Really? I think this Togo drank way too much. It went to 1 for 4 happy hour which lasted like 24 hours instead of 3 hours.


----------



## OhManolo

dharma said:


> My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love
> About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....



I love your B, Dharma! I love the floopy look!


----------



## OhManolo

marina230 said:


> Togo leather 2001



Gorgeous B -- it looks quite relaxed and chic. Yes, a few many too many drinks. Lol. Mine is almost there too.


----------



## honhon

I love to see the Bs do yoga!


----------



## Ladybaga

This is such a fun thread! I love all of the mooshy, smooshiness here! I want to contribute by showing off my two year old who has finally gotten her middle aged spread!   May all of your floopy dreams come true in 2014!


----------



## Jennifoo

honhon said:


> I love to see the Bs do yoga!


Oh that was my thought just now- Hermes doing yoga. How low can you go?!


----------



## juliet827

Ladybaga said:


> This is such a fun thread! I love all of the mooshy, smooshiness here! I want to contribute by showing off my two year old who has finally gotten her middle aged spread!   May all of your floopy dreams come true in 2014!




Love the Floopy Baby!! Mine is like a boneless chicken, And the idea of them all doing yoga - so perfect!!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

juliet827 said:


> Love the Floopy Baby!! Mine is like a boneless chicken, And the idea of them all doing yoga - so perfect!!!!!



Thank you, juliet! I love the Yoga concept, too! Right now, my Togo baby can barley touch her feet, but give her a few more years and she'll be just like the previously posted yummy goldie!


----------



## Ladybaga

marina230 said:


> Togo leather



She's a beauty!!! Love the veining in her! Look at that puddle of golden goodness!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Two pics from my B40 UV in Clemence while travelling. The first pic is so not true to color due to the simultaneous daylight and indoor light lol


----------



## hananiki

CrackBerryCream said:


> Two pics from my B40 UV in Clemence while travelling. The first pic is so not true to color due to the simultaneous daylight and indoor light lol



Love love love your bag! So chic!  &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## GenieBottle26

My Geranium B is almost a year old. Is finally starting to get a little mushy! My B40 who is a little older is still refusing to budge on her rigidity!


----------



## designerdiva40

My B is 10 years old & still stand up on her own but is definitely floppy at the sides, she's Fjord leather.


----------



## alterego

Le Workhorse at the Starbucks Key Largo....even he loves relaxing in the Keys. Finally contributing to one of my favorite threads on tPF.


----------



## TankerToad

I love these bags. LOVE LOVE LOVE
A soft mushy floopy delicous Birkin is perfection IMO
Nothing better in a bag~


----------



## Ladybaga

alterego said:


> Le Workhorse at the Starbucks Key Largo....even he loves relaxing in the Keys. Finally contributing to one of my favorite threads on tPF.



I love his reclining position! Hey, where's his cocktail?


----------



## CanadianGal

duna said:


> Since this thread has been revived (I love this thread!) I will post my latest  slouchy B.!! Vert Foncé Togo:



This is beautiful!


----------



## alterego

Ladybaga said:


> I love his reclining position! Hey, where's his cocktail?



Cheers!!!


----------



## sbelle

For me this birkin has just the right amount of slouch


----------



## sbelle

^For some reason the picture didn't post!  Let me try again!


----------



## Gixxer

sbelle said:


> For me this birkin has just the right amount of slouch



I think you are right! Perfectly aged....


----------



## bagidiotic

these bags are just too lazy n cute
Lol


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Unlike humans, the Bs become more flexible with age.  I love the floppy look, just to show that they've been well used and well worth the dough.


----------



## Aarponen

Wow, first time I see this thread. Have to share few pics! Here comes my slouchy floopy White Clemence GHW B35. These pics do not do justice, it is just puddle of leather, love it!


----------



## Aarponen

CrackBerryCream said:


> Two pics from my B40 UV in Clemence while travelling. The first pic is so not true to color due to the simultaneous daylight and indoor light lol



First picture is TDF. love it!


----------



## Aarponen

dharma said:


> My sweet melted dark chocolate.....a crooked flop only a mother could love
> About 10 years old, my workhorse, although she wasn't much firmer when new.....



I love them older the better. Shows the true quality, nature and attitude of the bag. Yours is adorable, and 10 years is not old, just getting to the "coming of age" - age IMO. Applause!


----------



## Aarponen

duna said:


> since this thread has been revived (i love this thread!) i will post my latest  slouchy b.!! Vert foncé togo:



such a beauty - wow!


----------



## birkel

loving just saw the whole thread again i so adore these floppy bags !!!


----------



## fashionscoop

It's nice to see that all these bags have been loved and don't just sit in a closet all day.


----------



## OhManolo

I agree! I adore the floopy look! Thank you for the posts, everyone.


----------



## RealDealCollection

Gorgeous bags in this thread  
I  have been carrying Liz for a couple years now and she is just starting  to get a little slouchy with clemence leather mostly. Someday I will find a strapped Kelly in Swift leather that just puddles when not held.

Here's my beginning to be slouchy B: (attached)


----------



## Jadeite

Thanks for sharing - it's te first club B I've seen with a floppy look.


----------



## Sky love

Wow, these bags look great !


----------



## Blairbass

Love them all!


----------



## Sabinalynn

My new to my floppy black Clemence b 35&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## madisonmamaw

Thank you for creating this thread..
My first was a black box b35 because I did not love the slouchy look
yet now I am acquiring the taste for them

All the pictures posted by everyone is just feeding to it

A question through, if it has not already been answered,,
I believe not all leather can yield such a result?
From the vintage box leather pictures I have seen, I think box ages differently

What leathers would give the lovely slouchiness we are all looking for in this thread?


----------



## madisonmamaw

RealDealCollection said:


> Gorgeous bags in this thread
> I  have been carrying Liz for a couple years now and she is just starting  to get a little slouchy with clemence leather mostly. Someday I will find a strapped Kelly in Swift leather that just puddles when not held.
> 
> Here's my beginning to be slouchy B: (attached)


Thank you for sharing
I love your B
I have seen other B's with the center stripe (there must be a name for them but I dont know it)

Yours made me fall in love.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Julide said:


> All these floopy birkins are wonderful!!
> 
> *Heavenplay* The adrennes in noissette is a wonderful colour!! It reminds of barenia and box, only better with age!!! Thank for sharing!


absolutely adore your photo


----------



## Leah

I love this thread! Here's my floopy, much used, much loved Lagoon 35 birkin


----------



## TankerToad

Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## TankerToad

Parchment Clemence
Perhaps my all time favorite color!


----------



## bagidiotic

TankerToad said:


> Hello Gorgeous!











TankerToad said:


> Parchment Clemence
> Perhaps my all time favorite color!



Tt
Your b is too cute n funny
She looks drunk
Lol


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah said:


> I love this thread! Here's my floopy, much used, much loved Lagoon 35 birkin


Leah, only saw your beautiful B now. Wow, love the lagoon color. So pretty! Nobody makes better blues than H.


----------



## Fabfashion

TankerToad said:


> Parchment Clemence
> Perhaps my all time favorite color!


TT, your B looks so comfy! Such a pretty color. Is parchment the same as parchemin? I've been eying one that Love that Bag has but yours looks so much warmer, prettier shade. Does the color hold up well?


----------



## ilvoelv

djsmom said:


> View attachment 1770453
> 
> 
> she was sent away,  for refurbishing,  with my 35 Birkin



She is gorgeous! Is this togo leather?


----------



## TankerToad

Fabfashion said:


> TT, your B looks so comfy! Such a pretty color. Is parchment the same as parchemin? I've been eying one that Love that Bag has but yours looks so much warmer, prettier shade. Does the color hold up well?


 
   Yes same color. It is a warm creamy shade just like parchment paper. The resin is brown.
With the color Craie the color is cooler with a grey resin. 
I love Parchement. It is very elegant. 
I have a Kelly in this color too, and IMO it does hold up well~but I really like light colored bags ( I even have a white Clemence 35 that I love ). I think  Lamborghini Girl has a parchment Birkin 35 too.
Here is Ms Parchment relaxing on my couch!


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Parchemin does look a little tipsy, and I see you like light colours a lot even your couch matches.


----------



## Fabfashion

TankerToad said:


> Yes same color. It is a warm creamy shade just like parchment paper. The resin is brown.
> With the color Craie the color is cooler with a grey resin.
> I love Parchement. It is very elegant.
> I have a Kelly in this color too, and IMO it does hold up well~but I really like light colored bags ( I even have a white Clemence 35 that I love ). I think  Lamborghini Girl has a parchment Birkin 35 too.
> Here is Ms Parchment relaxing on my couch!


Ooh la la, she's divine. Somehow this pic reminds me of a picture I once saw of Marilyn Monroe lounging on a sofa. 

Parchment sounds like a perfect light color. I live where the winter is long. My HAC is gold and I've been contemplating getting a 35 B either in deep blue or go really light. White may not work since my DDs are still young with sticky fingers. Cream is my favorite color, next to red.


----------



## TankerToad

Fabfashion said:


> Ooh la la, she's divine. Somehow this pic reminds me of a picture I once saw of Marilyn Monroe lounging on a sofa.
> 
> Parchment sounds like a perfect light color. I live where the winter is long. My HAC is gold and I've been contemplating getting a 35 B either in deep blue or go really light. White may not work since my DDs are still young with sticky fingers. Cream is my favorite color, next to red.


If you google the color you can see Haylee Duff, Petra Eccelstone and and several other pictures of this color in action. Great year around color. BTW Winter is LONG here too!


----------



## Fabfashion

TankerToad said:


> If you google the color you can see Haylee Duff, Petra Eccelstone and and several other pictures of this color in action. Great year around color. BTW Winter is LONG here too!


The winter won't feel too long with a beauty like this on my arm.


----------



## LouisVObsession

Fashion Blogger Kyle Rodriguez's floppyyyyyy red Birkin!!!!!

(photo from www.thestylishbipolar.com)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LouisVObsession said:


> Fashion Blogger Kyle Rodriguez's floppyyyyyy red Birkin!!!!!
> 
> (photo from www.thestylishbipolar.com)


Slouchy beautiful


----------



## MYH

Leah said:


> I love this thread! Here's my floopy, much used, much loved Lagoon 35 birkin


Gorgeous!



TankerToad said:


> Hello Gorgeous!



TT -you b looks like it is taking a bow.  So cute. 



LouisVObsession said:


> Fashion Blogger Kyle Rodriguez's floppyyyyyy red Birkin!!!!!
> 
> (photo from www.thestylishbipolar.com)



Love her B but is she wearing any pants?


----------



## Suncatcher

Leah said:


> I love this thread! Here's my floopy, much used, much loved Lagoon 35 birkin



Just seeing this now for the first time, Leah: gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> Love her B but is she wearing any pants?



Was wondering the same! Either the dress is really really short or she forgot her pants...


----------



## Leah

MYH said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks MYH!





MrsJDS said:


> Just seeing this now for the first time, Leah: gorgeous!



Hi MrsJDS, many thanks! I think because lagon is such a fun, happy colour this birkin can get away with being so floopy!! Like a happy drunk person who can't stay up.


----------



## stephmorris11

This is the first day of my new clemence black B.  I usually love Togo because it is stiffer.  I am not sure what to do with this one.  I am worried she'll slouch too much. 

When I put her down in a year or two, will she be able to stand at all?  How about with a purse organizer?  I am so torn!  Those weigh a ton.


----------



## MsHermesAU

stephmorris11 said:


> This is the first day of my new clemence black B.  I usually love Togo because it is stiffer.  I am not sure what to do with this one.  I am worried she'll slouch too much.
> 
> When I put her down in a year or two, will she be able to stand at all?  How about with a purse organizer?  I am so torn!
> 
> Argh.  Can't get pix to show up correctly!



I would definitely grab a purse organizer. I have one for all of my H bags. They are brilliant - they help retain the shape of the bag but also protect the interior from scrapes, scratches, spills etc. I have togo B which is probably on the slouchier side for togo, and using a purse organizer makes the shape look perfect (to me)


----------



## stephmorris11

MsHermesAU said:


> I would definitely grab a purse organizer. I have one for all of my H bags. They are brilliant - they help retain the shape of the bag but also protect the interior from scrapes, scratches, spills etc. I have togo B which is probably on the slouchier side for togo, and using a purse organizer makes the shape look perfect (to me)



Thanks.  Do you have one you can recommend that doesn't weigh a ton?  Clemence is already heavy so I worry about that.


----------



## MsHermesAU

stephmorris11 said:


> Thanks.  Do you have one you can recommend that doesn't weigh a ton?  Clemence is already heavy so I worry about that.



Mine are from Divide & Conquer on etsy. They are brilliant and worth every penny. To me they aren't heavy at all, but I don't know what you would classify as 'heavy'. I'm just like you, I hate slouch, and the one I use for my toolbox (which is made out of floppy evercolor leather, like swift) is perfect. Without the organizer, it can't even stand up, and with it it becomes a perfect structured little cube. She has pre-set sizes for most H bags, but if you want even more structure add a few cms onto her dimensions and it will be even more snug.


----------



## stephmorris11

MsHermesAU said:


> Mine are from Divide & Conquer on etsy. They are brilliant and worth every penny. To me they aren't heavy at all, but I don't know what you would classify as 'heavy'. I'm just like you, I hate slouch, and the one I use for my toolbox (which is made out of floppy evercolor leather, like swift) is perfect. Without the organizer, it can't even stand up, and with it it becomes a perfect structured little cube. She has pre-set sizes for most H bags, but if you want even more structure add a few cms onto her dimensions and it will be even more snug.



Thank you.  I just went to her website on Etsy and she says closed due to health concerns.  AAAAH!


----------



## Grande Latte

TankerToad said:


> Parchment Clemence
> Perhaps my all time favorite color!



Your Parchment color is so creamy and beautiful!


----------



## MsHermesAU

stephmorris11 said:


> Thank you.  I just went to her website on Etsy and she says closed due to health concerns.  AAAAH!



Oh no! Sorry I can't recommend anyone else. I think there's a bag organizers thread on here that may be able to help you out?


----------



## Leah

For floppy or floopy birkins as we like to call them, D&C is the best for structure. Nothing compares.
However I have had chameleon insert that held up a floopy birkin very well. Chameleon inserts perhaps aren't as well made as D&C and the price fairly reflects that. They are very affordable. They have cardboard inserts on the side which holds up the softest birkins. So in that respect, I think it can do the job.


----------



## stephmorris11

Thanks Leah.  For now I ordered one of them just to see.


----------



## mistikat

stephmorris11 said:


> Thanks.  Do you have one you can recommend that doesn't weigh a ton?  Clemence is already heavy so I worry about that.



The bag organizer thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bag-inserts-list-688779.html


----------



## alterego

I love this thread!! More pics more pics please!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

stephmorris11 said:


> This is the first day of my new clemence black B.  I usually love Togo because it is stiffer.  I am not sure what to do with this one.  I am worried she'll slouch too much.
> 
> When I put her down in a year or two, will she be able to stand at all?  How about with a purse organizer?  I am so torn!  Those weigh a ton.


IMHO it looks very good though. Maybe a bag insert would help


----------



## stephmorris11

LOUKPEACH said:


> IMHO it looks very good though. Maybe a bag insert would help



Thanks, she's brand new and so beautiful.  I ordered the organizer so we'll see.  Thanks for the link to the bag insert thread.  I will report back once I get it.


----------



## _purseaddict_

I love this thread too. Though I do not own any expensive bag (Yet!). Just by admiring all your Birkins makes me happy! 

p/s my carpet are soaked now from drooling too much [emoji23]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I love this thread. Thank you for having it. I was told my Clemence 35 will get saggy as if that was a bad thing. Thankfully, next time someone says that, I can point them to this thread. I am not sure mine is good enough (she is still new) to include in this thread but will post a pic. [emoji178]


----------



## swtvt712

stephmorris11 said:


> This is the first day of my new clemence black B.  I usually love Togo because it is stiffer.  I am not sure what to do with this one.  I am worried she'll slouch too much.
> 
> When I put her down in a year or two, will she be able to stand at all?  How about with a purse organizer?  I am so torn!  Those weigh a ton.


I use cloversac. Super light and has lots of compartments. I highly recommend. http://www.cloversac.com


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Lol...i'm not exactly crazy abt slouchy bags but it's good to know that my B35 Ciel in clemence has lotsa friends here &#128516;&#128516;...here she is...

And for storage i just stuff my Birkins with white towels &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

And i agree this is such a fun thread!! &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pinkmacaroon said:


> Lol...i'm not exactly crazy abt slouchy bags but it's good to know that my B35 Ciel in clemence has lotsa friends here [emoji1][emoji1]...here she is...
> 
> And for storage i just stuff my Birkins with white towels [emoji4]




Such a pretty one she is. Love the charm, where can I find one? I really want something different. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji166]


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Sarah_sarah said:


> Such a pretty one she is. Love the charm, where can I find one? I really want something different. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji166]



Thank you Sarah_sarah! It's a Yo****omo Nara's charm, u can find them in art shops in Tokyo but I was lucky to find this in Jean Art Gallery in Seoul &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

I dont know why but the name was automatically censored &#128522;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pinkmacaroon said:


> I dont know why but the name was automatically censored [emoji4]




Sending you a PM. Thanks


----------



## Shoush

My poor taupe birkin


----------



## EMDOC

Gorgeous


----------



## EMDOC

So beautiful. Birkins get better with time.


----------



## EMDOC

Gorgeous. I hope you bought the fur poncho.


----------



## antschulina

Shoush said:


> My poor taupe birkin



Gorgeous bag!! I am looking forward to have my etoupe B in Clémence as slouchy as yours!


----------



## EMDOC

I love the well loved look of a birkin


----------



## bagidiotic

Cant help giggling  on these relax slouchy  lazy b
Spank spank!!!!


----------



## fresher

stephmorris11 said:


> This is the first day of my new clemence black B.  I usually love Togo because it is stiffer.  I am not sure what to do with this one.  I am worried she'll slouch too much.
> 
> When I put her down in a year or two, will she be able to stand at all?  How about with a purse organizer?  I am so torn!  Those weigh a ton.



Lovely bag.. so unfortunately Clemence will become slouchy even you do not use it much..:rain:


----------



## Luccibag

Here's my orange Swift 35 Birkin.  I love this bag!


----------



## lulilu

I love these bags! Clemence is so individual because mine does not really slouch.  But I think it means the leather is yummy.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Luccibag said:


> Here's my orange Swift 35 Birkin.  I love this bag!
> View attachment 3208957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208958




Love the patina on this one! Love swift leather.


----------



## bobamilkttt

My first Birkin! Orange Swift 30 PHW, She is preloved and came to me already beaming with character and floppy 

My Charms: Tiger Charm (my mom's zodiac animal) handmade by LeatherPrince and a very South Park looking Karl Lagerfeld charm handmade by PinkVanile *Question: Do you think I should leave the Karl Charm out, is it too much for the bag? *

Pictures:
-Structured With a Chameleon XL Insert inside ( I might get go back and get a large , the XL is too snug inside a B30) 
http://imgur.com/APDwCcv

-and without the insert but upright
http://imgur.com/d4SdPvM

-in her natural free bird state laying almost flat 
http://imgur.com/bHXgT74

http://imgur.com/TBb3DK4


----------



## honhon

Luccibag said:


> Here's my orange Swift 35 Birkin.  I love this bag!
> View attachment 3208957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208958


love love love your bag


----------



## Sabinalynn

My black Togo 35 beauty relaxing in the passenger seat


----------



## honhon

Sabinalynn said:


> My black Togo 35 beauty relaxing in the passenger seat


ooooh the shine is wonderful


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AnaTeresa

Sabinalynn said:


> My black Togo 35 beauty relaxing in the passenger seat



Perfection!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thank you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

Sabinalynn said:


> My black Togo 35 beauty relaxing in the passenger seat





Luccibag said:


> Here's my orange Swift 35 Birkin.  I love this bag!
> View attachment 3208957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208958



Just yummy Ladies!  Love it when the leather is supple and shiny and just overall yummylicious!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Dira919 said:


> Just yummy Ladies!  Love it when the leather is supple and shiny and just overall yummylicious!



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Me too I'm obsessed &#128139;


----------



## hbr

Yummy, slouchy Goldie [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Sabinalynn

hbr said:


> View attachment 3261655
> 
> 
> Yummy, slouchy Goldie [emoji4][emoji7]



Beauty


----------



## hbr

Sabinalynn said:


> Beauty




Thank you!


----------



## Dluvch

hbr said:


> View attachment 3261655
> 
> 
> Yummy, slouchy Goldie [emoji4][emoji7]



So sexy!  Love it when it bend ever so slightly to the side, as if it posing!


----------



## hbr

Dira919 said:


> So sexy!  Love it when it bend ever so slightly to the side, as if it posing!




Ha!  You're right!  She is posing a bit, isn't she!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## krawford

hbr said:


> View attachment 3261655
> 
> 
> Yummy, slouchy Goldie [emoji4][emoji7]


 Perfect slouch!!!


----------



## hbr

krawford said:


> Perfect slouch!!!




[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lollypopsta

Soooo gorgeous! slouchy.. floppy.. LUV! [emoji8]


----------



## KittieKelly

Love floppy's 
Miss Floppy and her rodeo pal
menthe


----------



## Dluvch

kittiekuddles said:


> Love floppy's
> Miss Floppy and her rodeo pal
> menthe



So pretty!


----------



## KittieKelly

Dira919 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you


----------



## Sappho

Slouchy, floppy...these bags still look amazing!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Is Jane Birkin's Box B40 the same one she was filmed jumping on? How did she get it this slouchy? I love Box.  It's one of my HG leathers. But I've never seen box soften like this, only hold its structure and warp slightly from use even in a B40. I did notice she tends to leave her Birkins unstrapped with wings out. How much does that play a role? 



Source: http://www.artcurial.com/zh/asp/fullCatalogue.asp?salelot=1156+++++430+&refno=10183052

Edit: Found this picture of Jane and a Birkin in 2004.



Source: http://www.marieclaire.fr/,sac-birkin-hermes,735119.asp

And a picture of her holding her Birkin the way she normally does. This is in box but she's had other grained leather B's.



Source: http://www.purepeople.com/media/jane-birkin-et-son-birkin-de-hermes_m529273


----------



## mrs.hu

My slouchy Etain 35 B in Clemence leather &#129303;


----------



## duna

OneMoreDay said:


> Is Jane Birkin's Box B40 the same one she was filmed jumping on? How did she get it this slouchy? I love Box.  It's one of my HG leathers. But I've never seen box soften like this, only hold its structure and warp slightly from use even in a B40. I did notice she tends to leave her Birkins unstrapped with wings out. How much does that play a role?
> 
> View attachment 3329867
> 
> Source: http://www.artcurial.com/zh/asp/fullCatalogue.asp?salelot=1156+++++430+&refno=10183052
> 
> Edit: Found this picture of Jane and a Birkin in 2004.
> 
> View attachment 3329918
> 
> Source: http://www.marieclaire.fr/,sac-birkin-hermes,735119.asp
> 
> And a picture of her holding her Birkin the way she normally does. This is in box but she's had other grained leather B's.
> 
> View attachment 3329920
> 
> Source: http://www.purepeople.com/media/jane-birkin-et-son-birkin-de-hermes_m529273



I think the last pic is a 35 with gold H/W, while the other 2 pics are probably the same B 40 with pall H/W. 

I adore Box and I also adore slouchy Birkins. I wish my Box B was as soft as hers! I think she overloads them most of the time (as in the pics) and that also makes them softer in the long run. My Box B is much softer than it was when new, she's about 7/8 years old, but I do use it a lot, that's the secret I think.


----------



## scndlslv

mrs.hu said:


> View attachment 3355072
> 
> My slouchy Etain 35 B in Clemence leather &#129303;


I just got this EXACT bag last week. I can't wait for it to start slouching. 
When I came back from Paris, I had to fold my Togo B35 over to fit it into my duffle bag since I was carrying my new B35 on in my Neverfull. It was my first time folding my B and I was so worried it would get a crease or the handles would develop a bend. I was pleasantly surprised that when I unfolded it 11 hours later it was good as new.


----------



## mrs.hu

scndlslv said:


> I just got this EXACT bag last week. I can't wait for it to start slouching.
> When I came back from Paris, I had to fold my Togo B35 over to fit it into my duffle bag since I was carrying my new B35 on in my Neverfull. It was my first time folding my B and I was so worried it would get a crease or the handles would develop a bend. I was pleasantly surprised that when I unfolded it 11 hours later it was good as new.




You folded your Togo B35?! Wow you are so brave!!! [emoji5]&#65039; congrats on your new bag!! I love the GHW with it! [emoji7]I've had mine for less than a year. The leather is naturally slouchy which I have a love/hate relationship with lol. I typically use a bag insert with it but the photo is without one.


----------



## arlv8500

mrs.hu said:


> View attachment 3355072
> 
> My slouchy Etain 35 B in Clemence leather &#129303;



Mrs. hu, could I ask how long you've had this bag for before it started to slouch?


----------



## mrs.hu

arlv8500 said:


> Mrs. hu, could I ask how long you've had this bag for before it started to slouch?




I think it was always a little slouchy to begin with. Here's a photo of when I first purchased the bag before even using it (plastic still on) and the leather is already noticeably soft and supple. I have the air pouches inside the bag that are helping hold its shape.


----------



## arlv8500

mrs.hu said:


> I think it was always a little slouchy to begin with. Here's a photo of when I first purchased the bag before even using it (plastic still on) and the leather is already noticeably soft and supple. I have the air pouches inside the bag that are helping hold its shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356732



Ah, thank you!


----------



## wilmi

duna said:


> I think the last pic is a 35 with gold H/W, while the other 2 pics are probably the same B 40 with pall H/W.
> 
> I adore Box and I also adore slouchy Birkins. I wish my Box B was as soft as hers! I think she overloads them most of the time (as in the pics) and that also makes them softer in the long run. My Box B is much softer than it was when new, she's about 7/8 years old, but I do use it a lot, that's the secret I think.



I agree with you, Duna.  Although I have a feeling that Box does not naturally likes to be soft.  When I bend my Box front panel in and out it make a little pop sound like cardboard not really bendy.  I love  your Havana Swift!  That leather looks like it likes to bend.


----------



## duna

wilmi said:


> I agree with you, Duna.  Although I have a feeling that Box does not naturally likes to be soft.  When I bend my Box front panel in and out it make a little pop sound like cardboard not really bendy.  I love  your Havana Swift!  That leather looks like it likes to bend.



Thanks dear! 

Yes, Swift is definately a soft slouchy leather, I love it!!


----------



## howardu09

My first H bag. Vintage jaune HAC 45 in TC. Very slouchy...It will fall over when  empty..Hope the slouch helps me sneak it into the coach cabin.


----------



## bagidiotic

howardu09 said:


> My first H bag. Vintage jaune HAC 45 in TC. Very slouchy...It will fall over when  empty..Hope the slouch helps me sneak it into the coach cabin. [emoji23]


Rare color  for hac45
Lucky lucky


----------



## howardu09

bagidiotic said:


> Rare color  for hac45
> Lucky lucky



Thank you. It's definitely my favorite bag. Really wanting blue electric and black GHW hac 40 next


----------



## madisonmamaw

Wow she is beautifully made and kept !

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bagidiotic

howardu09 said:


> Thank you. It's definitely my favorite bag. Really wanting blue electric and black GHW hac 40 next


Gd planning 
G d luck with your  hunting


----------



## drxxy

My 7 years old chocolate birkin35 in Clemence. Very slouchy[emoji1]


----------



## madisonmamaw

drxxy said:


> My 7 years old chocolate birkin35 in Clemence. Very slouchy[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365777
> View attachment 3365778


Luxe sheen so slouchy 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## drxxy

howardu09 said:


> My first H bag. Vintage jaune HAC 45 in TC. Very slouchy...It will fall over when  empty..Hope the slouch helps me sneak it into the coach cabin.




Love the color[emoji169], gorgeous!


----------



## drxxy

madisonmamaw said:


> Luxe sheen so slouchy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks[emoji1]


----------



## Kyokei

drxxy said:


> My 7 years old chocolate birkin35 in Clemence. Very slouchy[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365777
> View attachment 3365778




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## birkel

so cool and box can in fact soften waht also has alot to with it is the fact that its a 40cm my 40cm togo is even slouchier tan some of my swifts and i adore Swift ! because it slouches so much !!!


----------



## howardu09

madisonmamaw said:


> Wow she is beautifully made and kept !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you



bagidiotic said:


> Gd planning
> G d luck with your  hunting



Thank you. Going to Paris in Sept. Hoping to finish off my wishlist then.



drxxy said:


> My 7 years old chocolate birkin35 in Clemence. Very slouchy[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365777
> View attachment 3365778


Beautiful!! Really love how your leather looks so fresh and buttery!!


----------



## howardu09

drxxy said:


> Love the color[emoji169], gorgeous!



Thank you. I'm usually dressed in all black, so it really pops out in the NYC crowds! love these big bags.


----------



## Hermezzy

howardu09 said:


> My first H bag. Vintage jaune HAC 45 in TC. Very slouchy...It will fall over when  empty..Hope the slouch helps me sneak it into the coach cabin.


This bag and the color....jaw-dropping...I can't get over how beautiful it is!


----------



## drxxy

Kyokei said:


> Gorgeous!!!







howardu09 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Going to Paris in Sept. Hoping to finish off my wishlist then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! Really love how your leather looks so fresh and buttery!!




Thank you, ladies[emoji8]


----------



## MKWMDA

I had completely given up on my B40 in clemency, it slouches so much it can't stand up! But after seeing this thread, I'm going to use it again and celebrate its droop!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

The only slouchy one is my B40 in ultraviolet in the back. It will always fall over when empty... It's the same leather (Clemence) as the B35 in Bleu Paon in the front


----------



## QuelleFromage

CrackBerryCream said:


> The only slouchy one is my B40 in ultraviolet in the back. It will always fall over when empty... It's the same leather (Clemence) as the B35 in Bleu Paon in the front
> 
> View attachment 3622927


I LOVE slouchy Birkins (I don't have one anymore!). Beautiful colors


----------



## rainneday

CrackBerryCream said:


> The only slouchy one is my B40 in ultraviolet in the back. It will always fall over when empty... It's the same leather (Clemence) as the B35 in Bleu Paon in the front
> 
> View attachment 3622927



The colors in this picture are so saturated and gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## j19

CrackBerryCream said:


> The only slouchy one is my B40 in ultraviolet in the back. It will always fall over when empty... It's the same leather (Clemence) as the B35 in Bleu Paon in the front
> 
> View attachment 3622927


Stunning!


----------



## Luccibag

Here's my swift sloucher [emoji521]


----------



## Luccibag

Slouchy enough ? Lol 



This one is a bit slouchy too...


----------



## Sylvain

Dear all,
I know this is a bit off-topic, but I hope that the Swift-owners can share a little experience on the ageing and durability of their bags.

I am contemplating my first Birkin purchase. By accident, I came across a preloved 2007 B35 in Swift. Although gold color was actually not on my priority list, I instantly fell in love with this bag. Since this would possibly be my only Birkin, I need to find one that an be used on a daily basis and that would be able to be spaed well. I am a bit clumsy and most of my other bags develop corner wear at some point, as I somehow keep on bumping the outer forward edge into walls etc. I am mostly concerned with scratching and bad weather conditions.
So all you swift-owners: Would you recommend Swift or should I take the safe bet and go with Togo?
Thanks so much for your answers - I hope to be able to contribute some pictures here as well some day ...


----------



## Luccibag

I think it's fine and as long as you're ok with the slouch it can be used daily. You can always spa the bag when needed.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Super excited to add my new to me first ever Birkin, B35 Togo and really slouchy which is just what I wanted. Still can't believe I have one  Please excuse the crumpled duvet cover, it's been a crazy couple of days but couldn't resist sharing her!


----------



## Luluc1415

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited to add my new to me first ever Birkin, B35 Togo and really slouchy which is just what I wanted. Still can't believe I have one  Please excuse the crumpled duvet cover, it's been a crazy couple of days but couldn't resist sharing her!



Gorgeous 
I love slouchy bags lol 
Opp of my hubby 
Hope I get one soon


----------



## Luluc1415

Luccibag said:


> Slouchy enough ? Lol
> View attachment 3627792
> 
> 
> This one is a bit slouchy too...
> View attachment 3627793


Looks so comfie to hug in ur lap


----------



## coxynell

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited to add my new to me first ever Birkin, B35 Togo and really slouchy which is just what I wanted. Still can't believe I have one  Please excuse the crumpled duvet cover, it's been a crazy couple of days but couldn't resist sharing her!



Congratulations!!!
Can't wait to see a pic of you wearing it 
Champagne!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Luluc1415 said:


> Gorgeous
> I love slouchy bags lol
> Opp of my hubby
> Hope I get one soon


Thank you  I'm over the moon with it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

coxynell said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Can't wait to see a pic of you wearing it
> Champagne!!


Thank you  I thought the 35 would be too big as I'm only 5'2" but when I tried it on I really liked it. Maybe because it is quite slouchy and casual. I took a pic of me wearing it just to reassure myself but it was after I'd changed into scruffy in the house clothes and completely flat shoes and my bedroom was a tip!
I think as more of a casual tote rather than a 'handbag' I can get away with it?


----------



## Mariapia

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798935
> 
> Thank you  I thought the 35 would be too big as I'm only 5'2" but when I tried it on I really liked it. Maybe because it is quite slouchy and casual. I took a pic of me wearing it just to reassure myself but it was after I'd changed into scruffy in the house clothes and completely flat shoes and my bedroom was a tip!
> I think as more of a casual tote rather than a 'handbag' I can get away with it?


It looks fabulous on you, Tonimichelle!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mariapia said:


> It looks fabulous on you, Tonimichelle!


Aww, thank you


----------



## nicole0612

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798935
> 
> Thank you  I thought the 35 would be too big as I'm only 5'2" but when I tried it on I really liked it. Maybe because it is quite slouchy and casual. I took a pic of me wearing it just to reassure myself but it was after I'd changed into scruffy in the house clothes and completely flat shoes and my bedroom was a tip!
> I think as more of a casual tote rather than a 'handbag' I can get away with it?



It looks great! I have a chevre B35 and I am 5'5" and it looks quite big on me due to the structured nature (I assume box and Epsom would be the same way), but this looks perfect due to the slouch! I really like it on you. I feel that B35 looks like a good size from the front view, but can look larger from the side view on a smaller person if it is too structured.


----------



## lulilu

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited to add my new to me first ever Birkin, B35 Togo and really slouchy which is just what I wanted. Still can't believe I have one  Please excuse the crumpled duvet cover, it's been a crazy couple of days but couldn't resist sharing her!





Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798935
> 
> Thank you  I thought the 35 would be too big as I'm only 5'2" but when I tried it on I really liked it. Maybe because it is quite slouchy and casual. I took a pic of me wearing it just to reassure myself but it was after I'd changed into scruffy in the house clothes and completely flat shoes and my bedroom was a tip!
> I think as more of a casual tote rather than a 'handbag' I can get away with it?



Fabulous bag!  Such a rich black and so smooshy!  Looks great!


----------



## golconda

This may be the winner of most floppy.  I love this bag. Can put it under airplane seat with no worries.


----------



## okiern1981

I'm not sure if this counts as floppy or just a puddle 
	

		
			
		

		
	




L year Ultraviolet B35.  And yes, it still has bubble packing otherwise it's this:  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3799560


----------



## coxynell

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798935
> 
> Thank you  I thought the 35 would be too big as I'm only 5'2" but when I tried it on I really liked it. Maybe because it is quite slouchy and casual. I took a pic of me wearing it just to reassure myself but it was after I'd changed into scruffy in the house clothes and completely flat shoes and my bedroom was a tip!
> I think as more of a casual tote rather than a 'handbag' I can get away with it?



It seems to me that you can definitely get away with it!! In fact it simply looks great on you. 
Enjoy your new tote then


----------



## Tonimichelle

coxynell said:


> It seems to me that you can definitely get away with it!! In fact it simply looks great on you.
> Enjoy your new tote then


Thank you  I'm going to use her for the first time tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Tonimichelle

okiern1981 said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as floppy or just a puddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799559
> 
> 
> L year Ultraviolet B35.  And yes, it still has bubble packing otherwise it's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799560


I can't see your second pic, but love this, it's a beautiful colour too!


----------



## MahaM

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798935
> 
> Thank you  I thought the 35 would be too big as I'm only 5'2" but when I tried it on I really liked it. Maybe because it is quite slouchy and casual. I took a pic of me wearing it just to reassure myself but it was after I'd changed into scruffy in the house clothes and completely flat shoes and my bedroom was a tip!
> I think as more of a casual tote rather than a 'handbag' I can get away with it?


It's 


Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3798935
> 
> Thank you  I thought the 35 would be too big as I'm only 5'2" but when I tried it on I really liked it. Maybe because it is quite slouchy and casual. I took a pic of me wearing it just to reassure myself but it was after I'd changed into scruffy in the house clothes and completely flat shoes and my bedroom was a tip!
> I think as more of a casual tote rather than a 'handbag' I can get away with it?



Looks nice on you !


----------



## Tonimichelle

MahaM said:


> It's
> 
> 
> Looks nice on you !


Thank you


----------



## cocomlle

Aww, look at my slouchy Orange B!


----------



## chessmont

Here is my Togo Indigo 35


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> Here is my Togo Indigo 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958777


Or is it Bleu Nuit I cannot recall if there is a difference....


----------



## HMuse

Slouchiness add character to B's esp 35.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bumping this thread as it’s my favourite and after her trip to the spa and a few weeks use my B is even slouchier! I’m obsessed with this bag to the point my poor Kelly is getting no use and I’m thinking of selling her to help fund another slouchy birkin!


----------



## wantitneedit

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4069994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this thread as it’s my favourite and after her trip to the spa and a few weeks use my B is even slouchier! I’m obsessed with this bag to the point my poor Kelly is getting no use and I’m thinking of selling her to help fund another slouchy birkin!


Outstanding pic, Tonimichelle!  This is, by far, my favourite thread.  Is this a 35?


----------



## Tonimichelle

wantitneedit said:


> Outstanding pic, Tonimichelle!  This is, by far, my favourite thread.  Is this a 35?


Thank you! Yes it’s 35. I love this thread and have read it start to finish several times, can’t beat a slouchy loved Birkin so I’m hoping bumping it will get some more pics


----------



## Lola191978

I am bumping this thread because I am very impatiently waiting for my Birkin 35 in either Clemence or Togo, and I cannot wait to slouch it up!!! I only wish my 30 slouched. Anyone else have slouchy Birkins to post?


----------



## duna

Nothing beats a slouchy Birkin!!!


----------



## Lola191978

duna said:


> Nothing beats a slouchy Birkin!!!


Oh you are so right!! Don't get me wrong, I love my B30. But I cannot wait to have a super slouchy workhorse Birkin. Sadly where I live I hardly ever see a slouchy Birkin. I think it's because the women here probably have multiple B's and don't break them in that much. Or they just don't like the look of a relaxed Birkin.


----------



## Tinn3rz

I want to join this club too [emoji7] - loved reading the thread


----------



## CookyMonster

Resurrecting my fav thread. Fran Summers couldn’t believe how lazy my bag is & almost fainted (in style)


----------



## katie~

I love this thread & return to it often.  I look forward to the day when I can post a photo.  I appreciate a well-loved bag ... ... it’s a life long romance!


----------



## GoldFish8

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4069994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this thread as it’s my favourite and after her trip to the spa and a few weeks use my B is even slouchier! I’m obsessed with this bag to the point my poor Kelly is getting no use and I’m thinking of selling her to help fund another slouchy birkin!


Love this loook! I know this was an old post, but would you mind telling me if this is clemence or Togo? I am thinking that I neeeed a slouchy Black birkin.


----------



## Tonimichelle

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this loook! I know this was an old post, but would you mind telling me if this is clemence or Togo? I am thinking that I neeeed a slouchy Black birkin.


Of course! It’s togo


----------



## GoldFish8

Tonimichelle said:


> Of course! It’s togo


It’s beeeeaaaauuutttiiiiffffuuulll thank you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

varvara said:


> My Vert Laurier Birkin 30 in Veau Evergrain w gold HDW. The softer and buttery she gets, the more I  her.


I’m loving all these buttery bags and this green is just sublime!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

sissy milano said:


> my hubby's 35 years old slouchy HAC in vache naturel


I know these posts are old, but I have to point out these bags because they are stunning!


----------



## Dreaming Big

tae said:


> I'm also a fan of floopy/slouchy birkin, but I have a 30cm clemence. I know that a 30 will not slouch as much as a bigger one but will it get more slouchy overtime? (I realy hope so!)


Did your clemence 30 slouch over time?  How much?


----------



## chic celebrations

Here’s my well loved, well used 2010 birkin, she’s lovely and floopy


----------



## Hat Trick

chic celebrations said:


> Here’s my well loved, well used 2010 birkin, she’s lovely and floopy


----------



## Tonimichelle

chic celebrations said:


> Here’s my well loved, well used 2010 birkin, she’s lovely and floopy


Love her! I’m so glad this thread is back  it’s my favourite!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Tonimichelle said:


> Love her! I’m so glad this thread is back  it’s my favourite!


Mine too !


----------



## lilmonkey

A classic B35 in the city waiting for her ride.


----------



## golconda

oops....did not get handles in frame


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

golconda said:


> oops....did not get handles in frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508786


What luscious leather is this ? Is it buffalo ...love the way she looks ..is she heavy ...? I’m sure I can handle toting this beauty!!


----------



## golconda

Yes, Skipper Buffalo.  Relatively heavy, but all my bags heavy once I put all my stuff in them.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

golconda said:


> Yes, Skipper Buffalo.  Relatively heavy, but all my bags heavy once I put all my stuff in them.


They do get heavy ...sigh...but a touch of tennis elbow can be a small price to pay for such a beautiful B ...I’m sure you smile every time you bring her out to play ...


----------



## cutetoby

My loved fjord black b30~~~love her!!


----------



## BirkinFan2020

Drew'sgirl said:


> Here is a picture of my beautiful slouchy Birkin that I just purchased from the lovely Sandiaexhange.  Indoors it appears much darker, but when you get her out in the light she is a brilliant blue.  And the beautiful gold hardware just shines like new money.  I love the way the "Hermes Paris Made in France" is kind of an antique gold color.  That's kind of hard to see in these pictures but it's kind of a brownish gold.  I'm afraid I'm hooked.  I had said "I just want one", but no, that's not going to happen.  Now I'm thinking 30cm gold with gold......well, some day.  But for now, I can carry everything including the kitchen sink in this beautiful 40cm!  Sorry about the shadow of the porch rail.  It's late in the day here in North Carolina and that's the only way I could get a shot with sunshine.


Omg I love it what  leather is it ?


----------



## acrowcounted

BirkinFan2020 said:


> Omg I love it what  leather is it ?


Sadly, that member last posted almost nine years ago so I doubt you’ll be getting a direct response. However, from examining their super old posting history, it appears to be Ardennes leather which is no longer in production.


----------



## BirkinFan2020

vreelandia said:


> Slouchy Floopy Used , Perfect


My dream bag


----------



## BirkinFan2020

I’m looking at getting my very 1st Birkin and I don’t know Weather to get Togo or Clemence I like both but I want something I can use as an everyday bag I also want something that if it goes into the Rain it won’t blister and get ruined


----------



## diane278

My cowgirl.....appropriately made of buffalo. She’s about 20 years old, size 30 and a sweet, soft little thing, although she has no backbone....and a very soft belly.


----------



## xiaoxiao

One of my workhorses. She’s usually stuffed to the top, this week was with paperwork. After all those years and many bags after, I still think 35 works the best for me, and nothing beats a well used 35.


----------



## BirkinFan2020

xiaoxiao said:


> One of my workhorses. She’s usually stuffed to the top, this week was with paperwork. After all those years and many bags after, I still think 35 works the best for me, and nothing beats a well used 35.


Beautiful what leather is this


----------



## duna

cutetoby said:


> My loved fjord black b30~~~love her!!



Love love love Fjord Gorgeous bag, lucky girl! I really hope to find a B in this leather sometime, although it's not very common on the secondary market!


----------



## xiaoxiao

BirkinFan2020 said:


> Beautiful what leather is this



Thanks! It’s Togo.


----------



## Rockerchic

I so miss my floopy birkin....seller regrets...maybe someday in the future
Love seeing this thread rise to the top.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rockerchic said:


> I so miss my floopy birkin....seller regrets...maybe someday in the future
> Love seeing this thread rise to the top.


Me too! It’s one of my favourite threads, but whenever I see it I miss my slouchy B35 so much.... I have to keep reminding myself...backache! One day a properly slouchy B30 will come my way I hope.


----------



## lilmonkey

Do we have a thread for FLOOPY KELLYS?!


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> I so miss my floopy birkin....seller regrets...maybe someday in the future
> Love seeing this thread rise to the top.



I hate it when you realize you shouldn't have let that one go.  Seller's regret and not-buyer's remorse are the worst!!


----------



## Rockerchic

loh said:


> I hate it when you realize you shouldn't have let that one go.  Seller's regret and not-buyer's remorse are the worst!!


I totally agree. So much easier to deal with buyer's remorse! You can at least feel good about passing on your bag to someone else who will love it.


----------



## tking03

When there's no shaper in the my fjord hac 40


----------



## StaceyLyn

tking03 said:


> When there's no shaper in the my fjord hac 40


Your HAC is fabulous!!  I love how it effortlessly surrenders to gravity.  That relaxed droop gives it so much character.  I think the color lends itself to that, as well.  That really is a gorgeous piece that you can enjoy for a lifetime.


----------



## StaceyLyn

xiaoxiao said:


> One of my workhorses. She’s usually stuffed to the top, this week was with paperwork. After all those years and many bags after, I still think 35 works the best for me, and nothing beats a well used 35.


What a beauty! I have this same exact Gold, 35B with PHW and it's my workhorse bag, too. For the last 15 years I've been using it (or my Etoupe 35) for all my air travel. It's been overstuffed so many times that it has the same droop that yours does.  Is it weird that I feel a strange sense of pride in how "well-loved" it's looking?


----------



## Tonimichelle

lilmonkey said:


> Do we have a thread for FLOOPY KELLYS?!


I don’t think so, but we should!


----------



## gottabagit

My almost 4 month old B35. I’m trying to love the slouch and I’ve given up on trying to tie the twillies. They untangle on the fly and I’m afraid they’ll fall off.


----------



## xiaoxiao

StaceyLyn said:


> What a beauty! I have this same exact Gold, 35B with PHW and it's my workhorse bag, too. For the last 15 years I've been using it (or my Etoupe 35) for all my air travel. It's been overstuffed so many times that it has the same droop that yours does.  Is it weird that I feel a strange sense of pride in how "well-loved" it's looking?



not weird at all!!! Like my wrinkles and all the imperfections, I’ve earned them with pride.  And also my face, my bags are natural and saggy lol (I hate needles so no Botox for me!), and that’s just life.


----------



## Rockerchic

gottabagit said:


> My almost 4 month old B35. I’m trying to love the slouch and I’ve given up on trying to tie the twillies. They untangle on the fly and I’m afraid they’ll fall off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724471


It is interesting how some new bags are floopy out of the gate. Was yours or did it get that way in just 4 months? My 35 clemence graphite birkin had a sexy slouch right from the store.


----------



## lilmonkey

gottabagit said:


> My almost 4 month old B35. I’m trying to love the slouch and I’ve given up on trying to tie the twillies. They untangle on the fly and I’m afraid they’ll fall off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724471


Trying to love the slouch? It's so yummy looking. If you're not in love, please pass it on to me!


----------



## hermesgeek

Tonimichelle said:


> I don’t think so, but we should!


I thought so too! So, I started one yesterday. Sadly, no one’s posting yet. Let’s make it a fun thread! 

here’s the link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nged-and-well-loved-kellys-in-action.1027797/


----------



## gottabagit

Rockerchic said:


> It is interesting how some new bags are floopy out of the gate. Was yours or did it get that way in just 4 months? My 35 clemence graphite birkin had a sexy slouch right from the store.


It’s been like that from day one, although I probably don’t help matters by squeezing it into the grocery store’s small shopping cart. I’m afraid that if I take the large cart, I’ll linger in the store. (No one needs to be lingering anywhere right now!) I ran into a friend at the grocery store and she gave me a tongue lashing when she saw the Birkin under the reusable shopping bags. I figured it was safer under the groceries. I know, sacrilege!


----------



## gottabagit

lilmonkey said:


> Trying to love the slouch? It's so yummy looking. If you're not in love, please pass it on to me!


I really think my heart wants a B30.


----------



## g4ugrl

This thread makes me SO happy! I just got a pre-loved B35 in Cobalt Togo leather-- TODAY!-- and I can't wait for it to gain its slouch! The previous owner must have taken excellent care of her because she's still quite structured. Hoping I can start to take her out soon. Just one question-- if I may-- since these bags have lived and maybe this someone here can relate? I noticed there's some very light chipping on the inner edge of the top buckle (the one that's engraved "Hermes-Paris") near where it comes in contact with the toggle. Is this normal? It almost looks like tarnish but if I run my fingertip along it, I can feel that it's a chip. Attaching a photo. I have seven days to return the bag, but it's so yummy. I really hope this isn't a huge issue-- would love perspective as this is my first Hermes bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## LOA24

g4ugrl said:


> This thread makes me SO happy! I just got a pre-loved B35 in Cobalt Togo leather-- TODAY!-- and I can't wait for it to gain its slouch! The previous owner must have taken excellent care of her because she's still quite structured. Hoping I can start to take her out soon. Just one question-- if I may-- since these bags have lived and maybe this someone here can relate? I noticed there's some very light chipping on the inner edge of the top buckle (the one that's engraved "Hermes-Paris") near where it comes in contact with the toggle. Is this normal? It almost looks like tarnish but if I run my fingertip along it, I can feel that it's a chip. Attaching a photo. I have seven days to return the bag, but it's so yummy. I really hope this isn't a huge issue-- would love perspective as this is my first Hermes bag. Thank you so much!


Beautiful bag! I think it is actually minor chipping from closing the sangles over the closure. I had the same with my store-bought Birkin on the actual closure. Unless there are signs of rust etc. I wouldn't worry  Enjoy her!


----------



## GoldFish8

Hi All! I have a question. I’ve always wanted a slouchy Birkin. But for me, the largest size that works is a B30. I have a slouchy B35, but it is far to big for my needs. Does anyone know whether a B30 in, say, clemence would eventually become slouchy? Or is the bag too small to achieve that look. Does anyone have a floppy B30? Thanks in advance!


----------



## diane278

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi All! I have a question. I’ve always wanted a slouchy Birkin. But for me, the largest size that works is a B30. I have a slouchy B35, but it is far to big for my needs. Does anyone know whether a B30 in, say, clemence would eventually become slouchy? Or is the bag too small to achieve that look. Does anyone have a floppy B30? Thanks in advance!


I do. Post #742. It’s buffalo. If empty, it sags or even flops over......it has very lazy posture.


----------



## g4ugrl

lovemylife15 said:


> Beautiful bag! I think it is actually minor chipping from closing the sangles over the closure. I had the same with my store-bought Birkin on the actual closure. Unless there are signs of rust etc. I wouldn't worry  Enjoy her!


Thank you!! It's comforting to hear that this can happen-- and that it's just a sign of a Birkin living her best life.  I can't wait to take her out. Do you use your Birkin often? I bought this bag to be my every-day bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi All! I have a question. I’ve always wanted a slouchy Birkin. But for me, the largest size that works is a B30. I have a slouchy B35, but it is far to big for my needs. Does anyone know whether a B30 in, say, clemence would eventually become slouchy? Or is the bag too small to achieve that look. Does anyone have a floppy B30? Thanks in advance!


I’m so glad you asked this! I had a lovely slouchy B35 but the weight was just too much for my dodgy back and I hardly ever put anything much in it so let it go in order to purchase a B30 in swift which I had high hopes would become slouchy with use. The size and weight are perfect, she’s relaxed a little with plenty of use, but I so wish she would slouch in the way a 35 will. I know it can happen (in some leathers anyway) Winnie Y on YouTube has a gorgeous (in my eyes) B30 in togo that is incredibly slouchy. The previous owner must have carried bricks in it or something because the size and shape of my B30 just doesn’t want to know in normal use! I thought swift was about as unstructured as it got, unless it’s just the leather isn’t heavy enough maybe?


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> I do. Post #742. It’s buffalo. If empty, it sags or even flops over......it has very lazy posture.


I LOOOOOVE your bag!! I didn’t realize it was a B30. Perhaps I have to go the preloved route to find a bag that has been loved on


----------



## GoldFish8

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m so glad you asked this! I had a lovely slouchy B35 but the weight was just too much for my dodgy back and I hardly ever put anything much in it so let it go in order to purchase a B30 in swift which I had high hopes would become slouchy with use. The size and weight are perfect, she’s relaxed a little with plenty of use, but I so wish she would slouch in the way a 35 will. I know it can happen (in some leathers anyway) Winnie Y on YouTube has a gorgeous (in my eyes) B30 in togo that is incredibly slouchy. The previous owner must have carried bricks in it or something because the size and shape of my B30 just doesn’t want to know in normal use! I thought swift was about as unstructured as it got, unless it’s just the leather isn’t heavy enough maybe?


I think swift can become very soft, but maybe it just takes a lot of time, and maybe stuff it with lots, also maybe when it’s not in use you stuff it with towels or something? Lol I have no clue. I love Winnie YouTube’s B too! Her B was one of my dream bags. Wonder if it is clemence or togo. It’s exactly what I want. Just wonder if I bought a B30 clemence from the boutique and stuff it with bricks, would it eventually slouch? I feel like the new clemence is not as slouchy. Looks much closer to togo.


----------



## Tonimichelle

GoldFish8 said:


> I think swift can become very soft, but maybe it just takes a lot of time, and maybe stuff it with lots, also maybe when it’s not in use you stuff it with towels or something? Lol I have no clue. I love Winnie YouTube’s B too! Her B was one of my dream bags. Wonder if it is clemence or togo. It’s exactly what I want. Just wonder if I bought a B30 clemence from the boutique and stuff it with bricks, would it eventually slouch? I feel like the new clemence is not as slouchy. Looks much closer to togo.


I’m pretty sure Winnie’s slouchy black B is togo. She has a graphite clemence B30 that isn’t nearly as slouchy. That black B30 she has is my dream bag too!


----------



## Rockerchic

On the video she says that it is togo. Love it!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rockerchic said:


> On the video she says that it is togo. Love it!!!


That’s the one! Perfect slouchiness


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi All! I have a question. I’ve always wanted a slouchy Birkin. But for me, the largest size that works is a B30. I have a slouchy B35, but it is far to big for my needs. Does anyone know whether a B30 in, say, clemence would eventually become slouchy? Or is the bag too small to achieve that look. Does anyone have a floppy B30? Thanks in advance!



Here’s a smooshy B30 in Togo!


----------



## Naessi

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4069994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this thread as it’s my favourite and after her trip to the spa and a few weeks use my B is even slouchier! I’m obsessed with this bag to the point my poor Kelly is getting no use and I’m thinking of selling her to help fund another slouchy birkin!




Wow - she is such a beauty!


----------



## GoldFish8

Rockerchic said:


> On the video she says that it is togo. Love it!!!


Gorgeous! How the heck does one get a store bought b30 to look like that? Need tips.


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous! How the heck does one get a store bought b30 to look like that? Need tips.



Togo seems thinner to me lately, so I think it happens naturally. Do you have any B30 Togo that you have purchased in the last few years? Of course, you can speed the process by storing it unstuffed, upright, and carry it a little too full with the sangles loose.


----------



## Rockerchic

Isn't if funny how some love the structured look and do all they can to keep clemence and togo structure and some others are asking how to speed the floopy process? Love it!


----------



## duna

Rockerchic said:


> Isn't if funny how some love the structured look and do all they can to keep clemence and togo structure and some others are asking how to speed the floopy process? Love it!



I'm a huge floopy fan, in fact my absolute dream would be that by Box Birkin and HAC become floopy and out of shape like Jane B's ones!!!


----------



## absolutanne

I've been on the fence about selling my B35 in box and really want to see how slouchy chic box can get.  It's 2004 and has always been pampered!!


----------



## [vogue]

Gorgeous! I want that!!!


----------



## duna

absolutanne said:


> I've been on the fence about selling my B35 in box and really want to see how slouchy chic box can get.  It's 2004 and has always been pampered!!



This is beyond gorgeous I had a Thalassa Box Birkin aswell many years ago, and I stupidly sold it!!

I think Box has to be used A LOT before it loose a bit of shape. My brown Box Birkin is about10 /12 years old, I can't remember exactly, I used it practically every day for several years to try and soften it, recently I have used it less and it still stands up straight without any loss of shape......To the touch it has softened quite a bit, it's less rigid, but you can't tell by just looking at it. So I think it's a very long process.


----------



## thanks sixx

New-to-me B35 in Swift.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

thanks sixx said:


> New-to-me B35 in Swift.


So in love   I adore the way she just flops down like shes exhausted!
reminds me of myself after a long day at work


----------



## Tonimichelle

thanks sixx said:


> New-to-me B35 in Swift.


Love this B so much! Thank you for posting her here. I’m hoping we may get a few more pics on this thread.. it’s my favourite


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My preloved B35 in Gold Swift from 2007. It cannot stand without stuffing. Love how soft it is


----------



## TankerToad

.


----------



## chic celebrations

CrackBerryCream said:


> My preloved B35 in Gold Swift from 2007. It cannot stand without stuffing. Love how soft it is
> 
> View attachment 4901579
> 
> View attachment 4901580


Absolutely stunning! I’ve just bought the same bag but in a more, shall we say, loved condition!  I get her next week and can’t wait!! Love this colour combination in a floppy bag. You’re very lucky, enjoy!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you! Mine has some fine scratches that are hard to photograph. I will send her to spa after the holidays as the leather feels a bit dry compared to my newer Swift pieces. But the condition is better than the photos on Vestiaire indicated and I am indeed very lucky as I negotiated a good price for it. Do post pics once yours arrives!



chic celebrations said:


> Absolutely stunning! I’ve just bought the same bag but in a more, shall we say, loved condition!  I get her next week and can’t wait!! Love this colour combination in a floppy bag. You’re very lucky, enjoy!


----------



## chic celebrations

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! Mine has some fine scratches that are hard to photograph. I will send her to spa after the holidays as the leather feels a bit dry compared to my newer Swift pieces. But the condition is better than the photos on Vestiaire indicated and I am indeed very lucky as I negotiated a good price for it. Do post pics once yours arrives!


I’ll definitely post some pics when it arrives! And please post some pics of your bag post spa. I’ve got a vintage black Togo  that is in great condition but feels dry so I know what you mean.
I’m so glad you got a great deal, it’s such a good feeling when the bag is better than the photos. Congratulations!


----------



## mursepurse

The slouchy black Birkin 35 they let me try on at the store


----------



## bagnut1

mursepurse said:


> The slouchy black Birkin 35 they let me try on at the store
> 
> View attachment 4921203


Nice.  Sounds like you let them take it away from you though..... (I might have put up a fight).


----------



## mursepurse

bagnut1 said:


> Nice.  Sounds like you let them take it away from you though..... (I might have put up a fight).



Sadly yes. It was only their "demo bag." Still waiting for them to give me the call one day


----------



## CrackBerryCream

New to me 20+ year old Clemence B35. It literally turns into a puddle when set down  there are only a few small things inside in those pics. If the was totally empty I could fold her flat...


----------



## Tonimichelle

CrackBerryCream said:


> New to me 20+ year old Clemence B35. It literally turns into a puddle when set down  there are only a few small things inside in those pics. If the was totally empty I could fold her flat...
> 
> View attachment 5012538
> View attachment 5012539
> View attachment 5012541
> View attachment 5012542
> View attachment 5012543


Yay! You found another one! Gorgeous


----------



## Tonimichelle

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi All! I have a question. I’ve always wanted a slouchy Birkin. But for me, the largest size that works is a B30. I have a slouchy B35, but it is far to big for my needs. Does anyone know whether a B30 in, say, clemence would eventually become slouchy? Or is the bag too small to achieve that look. Does anyone have a floppy B30? Thanks in advance!


I know this is an older post, but I just wanted to say yes! I was in the same boat, B35 was too big/ heavy for my needs (although I really did love it). Finally found Birkin Nirvana in a 2005 Clemence B30. Also looking for an excuse to bump this thread in the hope of some more posts!


----------



## GoldFish8

Tonimichelle said:


> I know this is an older post, but I just wanted to say yes! I was in the same boat, B35 was too big/ heavy for my needs (although I really did love it). Finally found Birkin Nirvana in a 2005 Clemence B30. Also looking for an excuse to bump this thread in the hope of some more posts!
> View attachment 5037900


Yessssssss!!!! 

so stunning!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tonimichelle said:


> I know this is an older post, but I just wanted to say yes! I was in the same boat, B35 was too big/ heavy for my needs (although I really did love it). Finally found Birkin Nirvana in a 2005 Clemence B30. Also looking for an excuse to bump this thread in the hope of some more posts!
> View attachment 5037900


That bag looks soooooooo good!


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> That bag looks soooooooo good!


Thank you! I must admit I’m over the moon with it


----------



## Tonimichelle

GoldFish8 said:


> Yessssssss!!!!
> 
> so stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## img

Tonimichelle said:


> I know this is an older post, but I just wanted to say yes! I was in the same boat, B35 was too big/ heavy for my needs (although I really did love it). Finally found Birkin Nirvana in a 2005 Clemence B30. Also looking for an excuse to bump this thread in the hope of some more posts!
> View attachment 5037900


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Allthebagsmine

Tonimichelle said:


> I know this is an older post, but I just wanted to say yes! I was in the same boat, B35 was too big/ heavy for my needs (although I really did love it). Finally found Birkin Nirvana in a 2005 Clemence B30. Also looking for an excuse to bump this thread in the hope of some more posts!
> View attachment 5037900


This is beautiful


----------



## Tonimichelle

Allthebagsmine said:


> This is beautiful


Thank you


----------



## peonies13

Just a bump because I love this thread!

I am looking for a carefree tote to possibly use as a diaper bag, I’m between the B32 and HAC32. Those who own these gorgeous soft bags, which would you recommend to get a nice soft shape?

I’m hoping to find  swift (because it’s  less weight) but it’s somewhat hard to find. I have a line on a beautiful  box B35 that’s 20 years old but still not very floppy… does anyone have a sense if box ever really softens up?

Any other floopy-friendly leathers that aren’t crazy heavy?


----------



## nicole0612

peonies13 said:


> Just a bump because I love this thread!
> 
> I am looking for a carefree tote to possibly use as a diaper bag, I’m between the B32 and HAC32. Those who own these gorgeous soft bags, which would you recommend to get a nice soft shape?
> 
> I’m hoping to find  swift (because it’s  less weight) but it’s somewhat hard to find. I have a line on a beautiful  box B35 that’s 20 years old but still not very floppy… does anyone have a sense if box ever really softens up?
> 
> Any other floopy-friendly leathers that aren’t crazy heavy?


This does not directly address your question, but I initially used a B35 for my first child, and that lasted about a day. Forgive me if you have other children and have still decided this will work for you, but I find it 100% mandatory to have a shoulder carry (or cross body) diaper bag because you will be carrying your baby in both arms as well as anything else you can possibly fit in your hands while still holding the baby…like your keys to lock the door, the bottle etc you grabbed at the last minute. However, to answer the question, I would go for B35, as larger sizes are more likely to soften (without enough wear that could compromise the bag) and for a soft and lighter leather, I think swift/gulliver would be a good bet. Togo or clemence are not out of the question and can get smooshy. Vintage Ardennes is gorgeous but a bit thicker and heavier. The very light leathers do not tend to get smooshy (Box, VN, Chevre, Epsom), and when they appear to be, they are often damaged. I would not do HAC 32 because then you are limited even more by the smaller handles. When you say B32, I am not sure if you are thinking B30 or B35. For me B30 is a wonderful size, but a small tote with a limit to its capacity of about what you would bring out to dinner or to the office. I like that B35 can fit enough for a day out and about.


----------



## peonies13

nicole0612 said:


> This does not directly address your question, but I initially used a B35 for my first child, and that lasted about a day. Forgive me if you have other children and have still decided this will work for you, but I find it 100% mandatory to have a shoulder carry (or cross body) diaper bag because you will be carrying your baby in both arms as well as anything else you can possibly fit in your hands while still holding the baby…like your keys to lock the door, the bottle etc you grabbed at the last minute. However, to answer the question, I would go for B35, as larger sizes are more likely to soften (without enough wear that could compromise the bag) and for a soft and lighter leather, I think swift/gulliver would be a good bet. Togo or clemence are not out of the question and can get smooshy. Vintage Ardennes is gorgeous but a bit thicker and heavier. The very light leathers do not tend to get smooshy (Box, VN, Chevre, Epsom), and when they appear to be, they are often damaged. I would not do HAC 32 because then you are limited even more by the smaller handles. When you say B32, I am not sure if you are thinking B30 or B35. For me B30 is a wonderful size, but a small tote with a limit to its capacity of about what you would bring out to dinner or to the office. I like that B35 can fit enough for a day out and about.


Thank you! B32 was an error, that was supposed to say B35 (whoops!). I would edit but the forum won’t allow.

Good call on shoulder carry… I do have a DD so this wouldn’t be be my first time 

During her baby phase, I had a normal large open tote diaper bag but never needed so much stuff so I very quickly swapped that for a Tory Burch hobo/bucket shoulder bag (very similar style to the Celine Sangle bucket bag). Loved the hands-free situation but I didn’t like that the shoulder tote _always_ fell forward when I leaned down to do anything kid related and usually stuff fell out or the bag bonked into something. It was fine for the couple of years I used it but not necessarily worth a repeat performance. Baby wearing is more practical where I live than strollers, so my go-to cross body (Evelyne) won’t work with a kid strapped on.  This logic is what gets me to a beautiful classic tote, and a well loved distinctly _non_-pristine one at that (hence this thread). Maybe I’m fooling myself here but I figured at least I’d adore looking at a H beauty rather than a generic diaper bag. What did you use?

Re floopy leather, your tips about the types is extremely (!) useful, thank you. I’ll look up Ardennes. I would never have guessed that soft  appearance on thinner leathers would likely mean damage. And the handle drop between B/HAC didn’t occur to me either, great points both. Maybe a togo or swift B35 is where it’s at… unless you have other suggestions. I don’t mean to detail this thread so I can PM you if you have more to share


----------



## 880

@peonies13, a leather toile Birkin 35 would be the lightest 35.  In the past, I have cleaned the toile of my evelynes with Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, and I find toile to be very durable. I’m not sure if I would clean the toile of my B35. I might prefer to send it out to be cleaned. YMMV.

I find my Barenia B30, swift 30 and Togo 30 somewhat heavy fully loaded; I do have a Vache liegee B30 that is somewhat lighter, but it’s not slouchy.
Here are some slouchy relaxed pics (older, preloved): Togo 35, 32 HAC (art B35 and custom metallic 32HAC, both by @docride); black barenia B30; and, gold swift B30. In the 35 and 32, I can carry bottles of wine, art supplies, and other things, no problem. I also include a few action shots so you can see the handle drop and slouchy body (I am 5’2 and medium build, not petite). a 35 that slouches can be irritating when you set it down, unless you have files or objects inside to keep it upright (which I have) in the first action pic. The last pic is the gold swift 30B

a garden party might also work for you


----------



## hermesgeek

Love love love slouchy well used birkins! But.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



this.. how can one make their birkin like this? It’s insane and aesthetically odd. I wonder what she did to make hers look this way. Any thoughts?


----------



## Helventara

My guess is she was carrying an object whose diameter is larger than the width of the bag.


----------



## etoupebirkin

hermesgeek said:


> Love love love slouchy well used birkins! But..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238597
> 
> this.. how can one make their birkin like this? It’s insane and aesthetically odd. I wonder what she did to make hers look this way. Any thoughts?


She’s using her Birkin in a very unfussy way — as a tote bag as it was designed. So what that she has a bulky and heavy item in it. 

I’ve written this before. A birkin bag is the most expensive tote bag in the world, but it’s still a tote bag.

IMO The most chic way to wear a Birkin is to integrate using your bag into everyday life. And that means to carry it when you go to the grocery store in sweats and no make up, out to lunch even if it’s fast food, as well as nice dinners or events when you are wearing couture. You spent a ton of your hard earned money on the bag — it should not stay in the closet waiting for a suitable event.


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> She’s using her Birkin in a very unfussy way — as a tote bag as it was designed. So what that she has a bulky and heavy item in it.
> 
> I’ve written this before. A birkin bag is the most expensive tote bag in the world, but it’s still a tote bag.
> 
> IMO The most chic way to wear a Birkin is to integrate using your bag into everyday life. And that means to carry it when you go to the grocery store in sweats and no make up, out to lunch even if it’s fast food, as well as nice dinners or events when you are wearing couture. You spent a ton of your hard earned money on the bag — it should not stay in the closet waiting for a suitable event.



Agree.  If you actually use the bag as it's meant to be used, the leather will soften up.  Instead, they are stuffed, carefully "put to bed" or kept for special occasions.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My 35 Barenia birkin at Safeway today.


----------



## hermesgeek

etoupebirkin said:


> She’s using her Birkin in a very unfussy way — as a tote bag as it was designed. So what that she has a bulky and heavy item in it.
> 
> I’ve written this before. A birkin bag is the most expensive tote bag in the world, but it’s still a tote bag.
> 
> IMO The most chic way to wear a Birkin is to integrate using your bag into everyday life. And that means to carry it when you go to the grocery store in sweats and no make up, out to lunch even if it’s fast food, as well as nice dinners or events when you are wearing couture. You spent a ton of your hard earned money on the bag — it should not stay in the closet waiting for a suitable event.



Completely agree with you! I, for one, wear my birkins with the most casual outfits. Athleisure wear 85 percent of the time. I was just wondering how her birkin’s shape came to be cause mine never went like that no matter how large/heavy the things I carry and yes I’ve carried multiple tile samples in my birkin lol


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

etoupebirkin said:


> She’s using her Birkin in a very unfussy way — as a tote bag as it was designed. So what that she has a bulky and heavy item in it.
> 
> I’ve written this before. A birkin bag is the most expensive tote bag in the world, but it’s still a tote bag.
> 
> IMO The most chic way to wear a Birkin is to integrate using your bag into everyday life. And that means to carry it when you go to the grocery store in sweats and no make up, out to lunch even if it’s fast food, as well as nice dinners or events when you are wearing couture. You spent a ton of your hard earned money on the bag — it should not stay in the closet waiting for a suitable event.


Amen to this! You are singing from my hymn sheet


----------



## peonies13

etoupebirkin said:


> She’s using her Birkin in a very unfussy way — as a tote bag as it was designed. So what that she has a bulky and heavy item in it.
> 
> I’ve written this before. A birkin bag is the most expensive tote bag in the world, but it’s still a tote bag.
> 
> IMO The most chic way to wear a Birkin is to integrate using your bag into everyday life. And that means to carry it when you go to the grocery store in sweats and no make up, out to lunch even if it’s fast food, as well as nice dinners or events when you are wearing couture. You spent a ton of your hard earned money on the bag — it should not stay in the closet waiting for a suitable event.





etoupebirkin said:


> My 35 Barenia birkin at Safeway today.
> 
> View attachment 5238857


You both are singing my tune! I don't (yet!) own a birkin but I hope one day I find a barenia beauty and I will remember these posts and love it daily and without being precious!


----------



## peonies13

I found a vintage swift B35 today. The shop is holding it for me until I can come to see it in person. Quality isn't amazing from what i se in photos, but I'm interested because I adore well-loved bags and swift and figure I could spa it. Wondering what you guys think about swift for floopy-ness? Would it stand by itself if I use an insert? Side note, is swift a light-ish leather (vs. the heavier leathers?)


----------



## nymeria

peonies13 said:


> I found a vintage swift B35 today. The shop is holding it for me until I can come to see it in person. Quality isn't amazing from what i se in photos, but I'm interested because I adore well-loved bags and swift and figure I could spa it. Wondering what you guys think about swift for floopy-ness? Would it stand by itself if I use an insert? Side note, is swift a light-ish leather (vs. the heavier leathers?)


here is the link o the "Ode to Swift" thread- huge amount of information and photos. 
here is the link to the reference thread for "Swift, Gulliver and Evergrain"
And yes, I think the consensus is that swift is a lighter weight leather
Happy hunting and good luck!


----------



## peonies13

nymeria said:


> here is the link o the "Ode to Swift" thread- huge amount of information and photos.
> here is the link to the reference thread for "Swift, Gulliver and Evergrain"
> And yes, I think the consensus is that swift is a lighter weight leather
> Happy hunting and good luck!


Thanks  I've perused these in the past in detail and will give them another look! Appreciate your take on weight. 

I posted here because I was mostly wondering what those lovers of floopy slouchy easy-going Bs would say to swift in terms of that personality


----------



## 880

peonies13 said:


> Thanks  I've perused these in the past in detail and will give them another look! Appreciate your take on weight.
> 
> I posted here because I was mostly wondering what those lovers of floopy slouchy easy-going Bs would say to swift in terms of that personality


This forum is polarized on aged swift. I love it. I have a gold 30B that has been reconditioned by @docride. It’s floppy (I prefer that) but a 35 will be floppier and heavier.
here is a link to a thread about a swift kelly purchased by a fellow TPFer who felt that the bag IRL differed substantially from photos





						Kelly Bag from Fashionphile - inaccurate description? (update: FP offered free return)
					

I echo previous posts regarding Amex - we each have a Platinum and a Gold and purchase literally *everything* via Amex. Their purchase protection is second to none in addition to the numerous other benefits.  This said, I think the pictures on FP are favourable for sure but that the bag does not...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and here is a close up of my gold swift 30B next to my balck barenia 30B ( also conditioned by @docride) The BBB is stuffed with dustbags. the swift has an insert inside 

second pic, without an insert, it’s really floppy

third pic with an insert


----------



## peonies13

880 said:


> This forum is polarized on aged swift. I love it. I have a gold 30B that has been reconditioned by @docride. It’s floppy (I prefer that) but a 35 will be floppier and heavier.
> here is a link to a thread about a swift kelly purchased by a fellow TPFer who felt that the bag IRL differed substantially from photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Bag from Fashionphile - inaccurate description? (update: FP offered free return)
> 
> 
> I echo previous posts regarding Amex - we each have a Platinum and a Gold and purchase literally *everything* via Amex. Their purchase protection is second to none in addition to the numerous other benefits.  This said, I think the pictures on FP are favourable for sure but that the bag does not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a close up of my gold swift 30B next to my balck barenia 30B ( also conditioned by @docride)
> View attachment 5277516


Thanks for the photos and your feelings! Your gold swift is gorgeous and totally in line with what I'd want. I'll check out that thread about the difference online/in person. I've bought from Fashionphile before and find they can be misleading but this one I'd get to see in person before purchasing. Assuming it stands up when you put an insert rather than folding over completely flat like some of the _very _soft bags in this thread do? {And side note, _hello barenia... _excuse me while I drool!}


----------



## duna

peonies13 said:


> Thanks  I've perused these in the past in detail and will give them another look! Appreciate your take on weight.
> 
> I posted here because I was mostly wondering what those lovers of floopy slouchy easy-going Bs would say to swift in terms of that personality



I adore soft slouchy Birkins and my Swift Birkin was (I have since sold it and am still kicking myself) the slouchiest of them all. I used it as a workhorse and it withstood everything! There should be a pic of it somewhere in this thread.

I've found it, it's on page 5.


----------



## peonies13

duna said:


> I adore soft slouchy Birkins and my Swift Birkin was (I have since sold it and am still kicking myself) the slouchiest of them all. I used it as a workhorse and it withstood everything! There should be a pic of it somewhere in this thread.
> 
> I've found it, it's on page 5.


Oh my gosh that’s just a perfect slouch! Good to know swift can be a workhorse - that’s my understanding but my DH was a little skeptical of not choosing a more obviously hearty leather.


----------



## trixya

etoupebirkin said:


> My 35 Barenia birkin at Safeway today.
> 
> View attachment 5238857


I love the color! And that dog charm is adorable ♡


----------



## Croissant

My 35cm Clemence birkin is over 15 years old now and as she once stood majestically upright she now slouches and the front handle where the hardware sits can barely hold itself up anymore. In theory I love this look but I also find it irritating because it’s lost that “birkin” presence if you know what I mean. Anything I can do to get her posture back? I’ve been storing her laying down on her pillow with her inserts in the box for years.


----------



## l.ch.

I don’t own a birkin and I don’t think I will ever own one, but I LOVE seeing these bags with casual outfits and slouchy!


----------



## peonies13

Croissant said:


> My 35cm Clemence birkin is over 15 years old now and as she once stood majestically upright she now slouches and the front handle where the hardware sits can barely hold itself up anymore. In theory I love this look but I also find it irritating because it’s lost that “birkin” presence if you know what I mean. Anything I can do to get her posture back? I’ve been storing her laying down on her pillow with her inserts in the box for years.
> View attachment 5280618
> View attachment 5280619
> View attachment 5280620


Does having a structured insert (like a 7rp) help?


----------



## Croissant

peonies13 said:


> Does having a structured insert (like a 7rp) help?


It probably would. When I stuff my bag it stands up straight but I don’t usually stuff it to capacity. Ah well!!


----------



## ChloeClad

Croissant said:


> My 35cm Clemence birkin is over 15 years old now and as she once stood majestically upright she now slouches and the front handle where the hardware sits can barely hold itself up anymore. In theory I love this look but I also find it irritating because it’s lost that “birkin” presence if you know what I mean. Anything I can do to get her posture back? I’ve been storing her laying down on her pillow with her inserts in the box for years.
> View attachment 5280618
> View attachment 5280619
> View attachment 5280620


I’m sorry that I have no helpful hints, but only want to share with you that my B35 in Clemence does the exact same forward lean. ‍♀️


----------



## ChloeClad

Here is my B35 floopy floop. I love her despite her poor posture.


----------



## BreezyE

Croissant said:


> My 35cm Clemence birkin is over 15 years old now and as she once stood majestically upright she now slouches and the front handle where the hardware sits can barely hold itself up anymore. In theory I love this look but I also find it irritating because it’s lost that “birkin” presence if you know what I mean. Anything I can do to get her posture back? I’ve been storing her laying down on her pillow with her inserts in the box for years.
> View attachment 5280618
> View attachment 5280619
> View attachment 5280620


I don’t know if this will help, but I take the front handle and tuck it under the back handle when I place my bag down. This keeps the front upright so you can see the hardware!


----------



## peonies13

ChloeClad said:


> Here is my B35 floopy floop. I love her despite her poor posture.


Love!! Is this the color canopee?


----------



## ChloeClad

peonies13 said:


> Love!! Is this the color canopee?



Thank you! You’re so close! It’s vert olive.


----------



## peonies13

ChloeClad said:


> Thank you! You’re so close! It’s vert olive.


Ooh thank you  Is that color still made? I adore it.


----------



## ChloeClad

peonies13 said:


> Ooh thank you  Is that color still made? I adore it.


I know it was made as recently as 2019 but I do not know if it is currently available. I will try to find out for you!


----------



## peonies13

ChloeClad said:


> I know it was made as recently as 2019 but I do not know if it is currently available. I will try to find out for you!


Thank you


----------



## WingNut

I know I'm super late to this thread but here is my absolute workhorse travel/winter/fall drag-everything-to-work bag: 2011 Noir Fjord GHW B35. This bag is unstoppable! As you can see, the leather has softened considerably and taken on a lovely sheen. It's time for some Spa treatment to touch up the corners, and the inside pocket stitching has loosened at the top. 

The only downside to this bag is the weight...I try to keep it down by carrying less and for lots of days I carry a B30, but this one has never let me down!


----------



## undecided45

WingNut said:


> I know I'm super late to this thread but here is my absolute workhorse travel/winter/fall drag-everything-to-work bag: 2011 Noir Fjord GHW B35. This bag is unstoppable! As you can see, the leather has softened considerably and taken on a lovely sheen. It's time for some Spa treatment to touch up the corners, and the inside pocket stitching has loosened at the top.
> 
> The only downside to this bag is the weight...I try to keep it down by carrying less and for lots of days I carry a B30, but this one has never let me down!


I love fjord leather. What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## WingNut

undecided45 said:


> I love fjord leather. What a gorgeous bag!


Thank you! I’d buy fjord again in a heartbeat if it ever became available again (although probably in a B30)


----------



## MsRuckus

Okay my lovely friends, so I received this gorgeous rare 35 beauty in clemence with goldy-green lizard stripes and lined in Chèvre Mysore from fashionphile yesterday.  I wanted a B35 to use for travel and love the idea of a soft broken in one.  Also, I know myself and I am so uptight with new bags, so since I wanted a slouchy one, getting one pre-slouched seems ideal (also the price was AMAZING).  However, is this one too floopy-floppy and slouchy?  It cannot stand on its own at all and if I am traveling with it, though it may be packed on the way to destination and thus standing up, when using it I will not put much in during the day.   I ordered an organizer for daily use and a bag pillow for storage, but will the organizer give enough structure so that if it is packed light, I can put it down at lunch or whatever and not have it look ridiculously lazy?  I am thinking it will, since it holds shape decently (still slouchy and too cool for school) and can stand with just a little bubble wrap in it like the second photo.  If this is the case, does anyone have any ideas for a temporary "shaper" to use until I get the organizer?  Hubs is taking me to Vegas for Moms' Day this weekend and I want to use her out and about shopping it up at Wynn!


----------



## duna

MsRuckus said:


> Okay my lovely friends, so I received this gorgeous rare 35 beauty in clemence with goldy-green lizard stripes and lined in Chèvre Mysore from fashionphile yesterday.  I wanted a B35 to use for travel and love the idea of a soft broken in one.  Also, I know myself and I am so uptight with new bags, so since I wanted a slouchy one, getting one pre-slouched seems ideal (also the price was AMAZING).  However, is this one too floopy-floppy and slouchy?  It cannot stand on its own at all and if I am traveling with it, though it may be packed on the way to destination and thus standing up, when using it I will not put much in during the day.   I ordered an organizer for daily use and a bag pillow for storage, but will the organizer give enough structure so that if it is packed light, I can put it down at lunch or whatever and not have it look ridiculously lazy?  I am thinking it will, since it holds shape decently (still slouchy and too cool for school) and can stand with just a little bubble wrap in it like the second photo.  If this is the case, does anyone have any ideas for a temporary "shaper" to use until I get the organizer?  Hubs is taking me to Vegas for Moms' Day this weekend and I want to use her out and about shopping it up at Wynn!
> 
> View attachment 5396604
> View attachment 5396605
> View attachment 5396607



I LOVE this look, the slouchier the better for me so I'm no help!


----------



## duna

Actually, I don't have pics yet, but I was very positevely surprised that I picked up my Togo SO B ( although Togo wasn't my first choice the colour I wanted wasn't available in Clemence or Swift, so Togo it had to be) as I said I was surprised to find a very soft and slouchy Togo even brand new


----------



## lulilu

MsRuckus said:


> Okay my lovely friends, so I received this gorgeous rare 35 beauty in clemence with goldy-green lizard stripes and lined in Chèvre Mysore from fashionphile yesterday.  I wanted a B35 to use for travel and love the idea of a soft broken in one.  Also, I know myself and I am so uptight with new bags, so since I wanted a slouchy one, getting one pre-slouched seems ideal (also the price was AMAZING).  However, is this one too floopy-floppy and slouchy?  It cannot stand on its own at all and if I am traveling with it, though it may be packed on the way to destination and thus standing up, when using it I will not put much in during the day.   I ordered an organizer for daily use and a bag pillow for storage, but will the organizer give enough structure so that if it is packed light, I can put it down at lunch or whatever and not have it look ridiculously lazy?  I am thinking it will, since it holds shape decently (still slouchy and too cool for school) and can stand with just a little bubble wrap in it like the second photo.  If this is the case, does anyone have any ideas for a temporary "shaper" to use until I get the organizer?  Hubs is taking me to Vegas for Moms' Day this weekend and I want to use her out and about shopping it up at Wynn!
> 
> View attachment 5396604
> View attachment 5396605
> View attachment 5396607


I think this is called the club birkin?  (Someone will correct me.)  I do know that they are HTF in excellent condition.  This is a rare beauty.  I think an organizer will help.  Many of the bags on this thread do the exact same thing.


----------



## MsRuckus

lulilu said:


> I think this is called the club birkin?  (Someone will correct me.)  I do know that they are HTF in excellent condition.  This is a rare beauty.  I think an organizer will help.  Many of the bags on this thread to the exact same thing.


It is a Club Birkin and I am so happy with this one putting me in the Birkin Club! Thanks for your advice. I really do love these slouchy ones; that’s what I wanted, and I know she’s a beautiful example. I’m pretty sure that with the organizer it will be perfect for me to just put my few things in and then the meantime I’ll embrace the floop.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Ok, so as this thread needs bumping and I don't have any recent photos (B30 is still away in Paris for repairs ), my B30 getting her slouch on , apologies if I've posted this pic somewhere here on TPF before.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Because she's back.. even slouchier than before.. and this thread needs bumping (it's my favourite! ) Please can someone contribute some squishy Birkin pics!


----------



## loh

Tonimichelle said:


> Because she's back.. even slouchier than before.. and this thread needs bumping (it's my favourite! ) Please can someone contribute some squishy Birkin pics!
> View attachment 5616176



Your B has a gorgeous sheen!

Here's my smooshy B30.  I affectionately call her my beater bag.    It's probably one of my most used.  Kitty is wondering why it's invading her sofa space.


----------



## Tonimichelle

loh said:


> Your B has a gorgeous sheen!
> 
> Here's my smooshy B30.  I affectionately call her my beater bag.    It's probably one of my most used.  Kitty is wondering why it's invading her sofa space.
> 
> View attachment 5626410


She's gorgeous! What colour is she? (Kitty is gorgeous too!)


----------



## loh

Tonimichelle said:


> She's gorgeous! What colour is she? (Kitty is gorgeous too!)



Thanks!  She is Marron d'Inde in clemence.


----------



## Zeremine

she’s becoming a puddle on my desk lol


----------



## Tonimichelle

Zeremine said:


> she’s becoming a puddle on my desk lol
> 
> View attachment 5626524


Love it! and thank you for posting.. this thread needs more pics


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Zeremine said:


> she’s becoming a puddle on my desk lol
> 
> View attachment 5626524


OOOOOH! I've fallen in love


----------



## nomdesac

My floopy Birkin 35--which my husband bought for me in Paris 20 years ago, when he was on a solo business trip, to make up for the fact that I couldn't go with him.  (New baby.)  The bag been in my closet for most of its life, but I've realized (did it really take 20 years?) that it's just stupid that I'm . . . what?  saving it (and the others) so that they'll be perfect forever?  I need to start wearing these (out).  Speaking of old bags:  I took this into the spa 3 or 4 years ago, just to have the corners touched up and so on.  So it's in pretty pristine shape.  But I noticed today when I took it out that it feels kind of dry.  And the wrinkles in the side panels seem sort of _set in._  Is this normal for a bag of this age?  Advice?  Should I bring it back for more spa-ing?  Does it need conditioning?  (I think it's Togo . . .).


----------



## 880

@Tonimichelle , @loh (and kitty), @Zeremine , and @nomdesac, love all these slouchy beauties!


----------



## MissTammyB

Cross Post, picked here up in Paris earlier this month. Floppy Flop Little B35


----------



## nomdesac

MissTammyB said:


> Cross Post, picked here up in Paris earlier this month. Floppy Flop Little B35
> 
> View attachment 5656041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656042


----------



## MissTammyB

Color is Chocolate and leather Togo. Picked her up at Collectors Square


----------



## CookyMonster

Lazy bag for the holiday season. Specs is 35, swift, mykonos


----------



## WKN

CookyMonster said:


> Lazy bag for the holiday season. Specs is 35, swift, mykonos
> 
> View attachment 5664517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664519


She looks so scrumptious and ready for a hug!


----------

